# Show your beat up light.



## Reptilezs

*lets see your scratched up lights*

well ill start since i made this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif this is a solitare that my dad has had for atleast 10 years on his keychain. the origonal color is black.


----------



## ernsanada

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*






Top, Streamlight Stinger, Middle, 3C [email protected], DB-3 drop in, UCL lens. Bottom, 3D [email protected], DB-3 drop in, UCL lens.


One thing good about having beat up lights. You will use them. You won't baby them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ernsanada

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*






XM-3, was a daily user but now in retirement. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nikon

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My edc...MadMax Lite/TWOJ


----------



## 357

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

How do you all manage to scratch up these lights so much?

My Maglite 2AA that I edc'd for over 10 years (retired it a year ago) only has a few minor knicks on it (from being dropped), after carrying it in its holster almost daily for this period. I didn't baby it either. How are the lights above getting so scratched up?


----------



## greenlight

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This is going to get good. Most used/abused flashlight! Torture test results ahead...
--------------------
Free E.T.


----------



## ernsanada

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

All my lights got beat up doing Aircraft Maintenance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## ACMarina

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Some of mine get a little cruddy from chlorine, but they stay pretty scratch-free. .


----------



## Jeritall

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My favorate flashlight was mostly scratched, on purpose, by a sailor on the USS Helena. The ship's name is scratched in, in addition to the sailors serial number. The USS Helena was among the first ships attacked at Pearl Harbor, and was torpedoed, but not sunk. She went on to be be the first ship to recieve the Navy Unit Commendation for her actions in the battles of Cape Esperance, Guadacanal and Kula Gulf. She also was rewarded the Asiatic-Pacific Campaign metal with seven battle stars. The ship was sank on July 5, 1943 during the battle of Kula Gulf. 168 men of the 900 man crew died. Well earned scratches huh?


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I think I've got you guys beat. How's this? Was a fellow's main duty light for a couple decades. Run over, thrown off bridges, dragged through mud, used to smash doors and windshields, and may /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif have been used for the occasional personality adjustment.


----------



## JanCPF

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Jeritall,

Very interresting. Does it still light up?

Jan


----------



## Jeritall

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

The bulb is either original or at least from that era. The filament is still good and I don't want to risk blowing it, so I haven't tried it. The inside of the tube is free of battery acid, the base cap spring looks a little rusty but clean, the switch switches, so I'm pretty sure it would light up, but...let's call it retired...


----------



## NikolaTesla

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My oldest 2C Mag vs newest LED modded Mag.
20 +++ years old and it still works.
It was in my tool box for at least 15 years on the road with me. I had that small 2C before Minimags came about.
Then about 7 years or so ago I got a SureFire (Laser products at that time) 6P. Then came CPF. The rest is history and a lotta $$$$$ over the dam.


----------



## cy

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

here's my trusty ARC AAA backup light w/micarta spyderco


----------



## greenLED

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

hmmm.... so that's how my black ArcAAA is going to look in a couple of years? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## HEK_Hamburg

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

SureFire Z3, HOLA

Z3 tortured 

Smashed laminated glass with that bezel and dropped out of police cars window at 60km/h. The HOLA was still working after that.

Today I use a M2 bezel for the light. This is the 3rd bezel for the light becuz the others died /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif ...


LG
Metin

P.S. Im sorry that I cant post the pics, I use the webspace on msn... I cant link the pics to the post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif ...


----------



## GarageBoy

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

cy, nice wayne goddard. Wow..my E1L with 2 scratches isn't that battered after all


----------



## Chris M.

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My EDC. Dropped a couple of times, had to repair the switch, still going strong:






...unlike my until-recently other EDC...






Don`t ask. No, really. Needless to say, it doesn`t work any more.

Wonder if the "if it breaks, we`ll fix it" warranty covers damage like *that*? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

(sorry about the horrible .JPG compression, Photoshop broke down on me, don`t know why)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Chris M.

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Now here`s why I love SureFire. Almost completely destroy one and you can still repair it with the minimum of parts...






The new "lens" was cut from a sheet of scrap acrylic plastic, yes I know it`ll melt but it`ll do until I can find somewhere to get a "proper" Pyrex replacement. And the battery was fixed with a load of superglue and some re-soldering of broken contacts. All`s left for now is to find a new low-beam lamp (I already had a spare MN31 high-beam) and it can go back on duty...


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

The only thing prettier than a nice new light is one that has been beat up doing it's job.
Nice work guys!


----------



## sbebenelli

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I've had this light for 17 years. Don't get used anymore since I've found out there are better out there.


----------



## pradeep1

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

[ QUOTE ]
*sbebenelli said:*
I've had this light for 17 years. Don't get used anymore since I've found out there are better out there.

[image]

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/1951/img02131tw.jpg[/image] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Time for a RYOJ MadMaxLite Drop in, maybe?


----------



## ernsanada

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Deleted


----------



## Glock40

I have been looking over all these great collections and they are all great. Now i want to see the light that you carry every day, the light that has been droped and run over and still works. I wanna see some beat up lights. Please post.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I've never carried this one "in anger", but it was heavily used and has a great story from the previous owner. Mind you, the light should be 100% jet black.






"I bought that light in the seventies while I was an MP in
Germany. When I started at xxxxx PD in 1978 they didn't provide
flashlights at all as part of issue so they allowed us to carry whatever we
bought. In 1981 I was riding shotgun on PM shift when our unit became
involved in a chase headed toward the xx border on Interstate xx. The
suspect driver was DWI, suspended and had a couple of bench warrants out for
him and he kept trying to force other vehicles into our cruiser. My Partner,
Officer xxxxxxx, brought the cruiser up alongside the suspect and I reached
out and tried to hinder his vision (mind you we were doing 85-95 Mph on a
bridge) by smashing his windshield with my flashlight. Well, I lost my grip,
the light bounced off the suspect's door column and was last seen skidding
under an 18-wheeler that we'd just past. After making the arrest at the end
of the chase in a field in xx we went back and found that light against the
curbing at the top of the bridge. The light survived pretty much intact. It
had a few good scuff marks on it, but I put a replacement bulb in and to my
amazement it still worked. I carried it until about 1985 when the PD started
putting rechargable lights in the cars."


----------



## frisco

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Glock40

Thats what i am talking about. Thanks.


----------



## UKSFighter

Good story and good looking light


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

hello ABTOMAT.

I would love to see that flashlight re-plated in black hal3 with a drop in led.

It looks so unloved at the moment, for a light that`s given you good service.

regards.


----------



## PopeInRome

PopeInRome read the CPF rules before posting again.

_Unforgiven_


----------



## JasonC8301

Here is my work light.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/102626


----------



## Fringe

Great light and great story. It would be a crime to do anything to refurbish this relic. I love the way a well worn tool looks. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Penguin

Awesome... I love pics of beat up lights.






Heres a pick of my original beat up AAA, too bad I lost it... I know it's somewhere around here..

-Josh


----------



## Glock40

Lookin good penguin. Or should i say lookin rough:lolsign:


----------



## Manzerick

It's funny. I have a Stinger that I carried on duty for about 2 years. I've since left the force and was thinking it needs a HAIII coating. 

Then it hit me the marks are "battle wounds" and should stay 

each has its own story



TinderBox (UK) said:


> hello ABTOMAT.
> 
> I would love to see that flashlight re-plated in black hal3 with a drop in led.
> 
> It looks so unloved at the moment, for a light that`s given you good service.
> 
> regards.


----------



## Penguin

Hours after posting, the Arc AAA turned up! This light has been lost for ~6 months! Geez, I really missed it, It's been with me since 2003, still bright as ever although nothing compared to my Arc-P with CS LED... *sigh* brighter lights spoil me.


----------



## Glock40

Glad that you found it. Dont ever get rid of it.


----------



## dyyys1

TinderBox (UK) said:


> hello ABTOMAT.
> 
> I would love to see that flashlight re-plated in black hal3 with a drop in led.
> 
> It looks so unloved at the moment, for a light that`s given you good service.
> 
> regards.



I think the beat-up look is better. If he redid the finish, the light would lose much of the value it gets from the stories. Some lights we keep because they are nice, others because they survived.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I'll never refinish that light. It's in my collection along with its friends, most of which show their years (although none like that one) too. If I had a modern light that was all beat up I might HA3 it.


----------



## Brighteyez

Manzerick and ABTOMAT,

Either one of you guys ever feel a little out of place when the flashlight was brand new? Kind of like it hadn't been seasoned yet?


----------



## ChrisA

that light has been in my pocket 24/7 for the last 2 years...







chris


----------



## 01foreman400

Here is a Minimag that I've had for over 10 years. I used this light for deer hunting for over 4 years. I did put a Nite-Ize led in it.

Darrell


----------



## Penguin

DaveA, how did you take off the lug off your AAA?


----------



## PhotonBoy

This is a shot of a Mag Solitaire (1 AAA cell) that I carried on my keyring for about six years ago or so until I bought an Arc AAA Standard to replace it. Obviously, the HA2 anodizing is poor in this application, but at least the underlying aluminum stands up over time. I never replaced the bulb, but it's so seriously under-driven that I don't think you'd ever need to buy a new one. This is a *very* dim light. Mag really needs to address the replacement of this light in their lineup.

<edit>I've now replaced this and its successor, the Arc AAA with a Fenix L0D Q4 AAA-based LED. What a quantum jump in performance!!</edit>


----------



## CLHC

Nice thread going on here with some interesting and well seasoned flashlights pictured. :thumbsup:


----------



## watching

Hello all. Here are my flashlights, one old and one new (as you might guess from the pictures). The clip is from metal and does not like to be in an alkali environment. I use it to peek into machines in our factory.


----------



## nikon

My EDC. MadMax Lite, SWOH.


----------



## Illum

nikon said:


> My EDC. MadMax Lite, SWOH.



Green-blue Minimag...My favorite color


----------



## qarawol

This is one of my semi everyday Flashlights. It was made by the Bond Company which is now the Winchester Company. This was made around 1950.








Don’t judge a book by its cover is a great saying…






This shell houses the ROP low lamp set up. This Flashlight has everything needed in it already, steel reflector, glass lens and high amperage switch. Nothing was needed but to install the Pelican lamp and a 6AA to 2D battery pack.

I’ll include a picture with this compared to a standard Mag 2D when I find it. There is a big size difference.

Here is the Bond ROP next to the Streamlight Excalibre 2D. I didn't find my Mag 2D but they're of equal size.






Njoy…


----------



## xpitxbullx

Now thats what I call a 'stealth' light.

Jeff


----------



## scaredofthedark

man y'all bunch of sickos!!!
postin up pics of those poor worn out lights for others to gawk at....
tsk tsk


----------



## naloxone

*Show your scars!*

Inspired by the guy dropping his A2; let's see your lights and their scars.

NO TROPHY WIVES or SAFE QUEENS. If it sits unloved on a shelf somewhere twiddling its thumbs and reading Cosmo, I don't wanna see it. 

Only well-loved, often used, purposeful illumination tools that love their jobs and aren't afraid to get their knurling dirty!

Here's my A2 to start us off


----------



## deranged_coder

*Re: Show your scars!*

My Gladius:


----------



## Wetterman

*Re: Show your scars!*

This thread is really what we need. Wish I could find my camera.


----------



## Lobo

*Re: Show your scars!*

@Deranged Coder

Very impressed by your Gladius. Is the coating really bad or do you REALLY use it? 
I have always been somewhat appalled of the fascination and demand for HAIII etc when it comes to "proffesional lights". I mean, it's supposed to be used, how long it looks new shouldnt be a factor. Or does HA-coating add anything more to the light except it not being scratched so easily? Well, of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## deranged_coder

*Re: Show your scars!*

I do not treat the Gladius to any particularly tough usage (I am a city dweller) but it has been sitting in my cargo pants pocket every day since I bought it over a year ago and I do not baby it at all.


----------



## benchmade_boy

*Re: Show your scars!*

wow that is won well used gladius. i wish i could have taken a picture of my old u2 believe me it got used and i did not baby it.


----------



## Mad1

*Re: Show your scars!*

I don't know what It is about my L1 that I EDC but it gets dropped ALOT but doesn't seem to get scratched, but it's got scratches all around the tip of the bezel.


----------



## yaesumofo

*Re: Show your scars!*


----------



## TigerhawkT3

*Re: Show your scars!*

This side faces outward when the light sits in the holster. The other side is perfect.





And here's my P1, which hangs on a keyring on a Keyper:


----------



## light_emitting_dude

*Re: Show your scars!*

My wife who carries a Fenix E1 took a spill on a blacktop driveway and here is the result. She actually fell on the flashlight while she was holding it in her hand. May have helped her from scraping her hand. (BTW she is OK).


----------



## NutSAK

*Re: Show your scars!*

l_e_d, it appears that the finish on your wife's E1 was not necessarily damaged in the spill, but rather it gained a layer of asphalt. Try rubbing that with some solvent to see if it comes off.


----------



## light_emitting_dude

*Re: Show your scars!*

I guess it is technically not a scar just a boo boo. I will try to use some fingernail polish remover to get it off.


----------



## 22hornet

*Re: Show your scars!*

Hello,
This Maglite Solitaire has been on my keyring, constantly, since 1991. Once it fell from 18m (20yards) on asphalt and it continued working!
It is now fitted with a led insert and has just started a new life.

Joris


----------



## carbine15

*Re: Show your scars!*



light_emitting_dude said:


> I guess it is technically not a scar just a boo boo. I will try to use some fingernail polish remover to get it off.



leave it on there as a badge of honor, and to improve tactical grip. We should all coat our lights in a light layer of asphalt.


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: Show your scars!*


----------



## Wetterman

*Re: Show your scars!*

ABTOMAT you know you shouldn't use your flashlight as a dummy when training your labrador retriever


----------



## light_emitting_dude

*Re: Show your scars!*



Wetterman said:


> ABTOMAT you know you shouldn't use your flashlight as a dummy when training your labrador retriever



or a hammer!


----------



## greenLED

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My old 2AA minimag was pretty beat up but I stripped and polished it and sent it to trivergata for some HA TLC.  Sorry, no pics of that one, but here's what my Gladius looks like after a passaround and other abuse here and there (it's my beater light at home):


----------



## DCarlton

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Hi,
Here's my U2 that comes with me every day with out fail to help me work on planes. I wish could remember my pen and stamp as oftern :shakehead

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r76/DCarlton_photos/My U2 ultra/DSCF0010.jpg
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r76/DCarlton_photos/My U2 ultra/DSCF0009.jpg

Ok it not 'that' beat up, but it is the light thats the worst condition that I own. Some of you are very mean to yours! :naughty:


----------



## 65535

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I like the purple ting on that U2 I hope mien is pleasing on wednesday  None of my lights are to badily scratch.


----------



## DCarlton

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Hi 65535,

I hope yours is nice and bright, and the purple tint is how you would like.

I think the colour depends on many factors such as differences in alloy composition and the variables used in annodising; current per area, temperature, make up of electrolyte and length of time current passed for.

Its going to be bright and white thats for sure, I think the leds they have been using have got better and better. I got a bright white one with a small doughnut, you never notive it when in use, you have to look for it on a flat surface, if you see what I mean. S/N 01893.

Regards

Dan


----------



## chanamasala

A little Boba Fett action after some time in the pocket with my keys.


----------



## aml

Just in case anyone is interested......if ANYONE in this thread would like to have a beat up flashlight GUNKOTED MATTE BLACK, let me know, and i will do it for free.

As long as the light can be disassembled down to its ONLY METAL components, i can Airbrush it with Gunkote, and bake it for you. Just as a little "thank you" for the preceding stories and the stories and pics that are yet to come.


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm hoping to revive this thread...I love the look of old beat up flashlights...especially those made of aluminum! 

Here's a few of mine:

A couple of my old ECD Solitaire that I carried for about 12 years...yes the barrel has been worn down smooth.










With a fairly non-abused one for comparison:





Here's one of my MMs with a Nite Ize upgrade, one that I EDCed for about a year at work...I know, I know, those are pretty sissy looking colors...I heard about at at work quite often!









Here's one of my current EDC, it's a 1AA .5W I got from Advancedmart.com a couple of months ago:





My 6D...has a few "beauty" marks:





Here's one of my beater 3Ds, currently with a K2 LED:







They all actually look quite a bit worse (better?) in real life.

I have a few more beaters that are either at work, lost somewhere here in the house, or at a friend's place that I'll have to post at a later date.

I'd love to see everyone's beater pics, so post away!


----------



## greenlight

These are my inova x1 that get used at work. The 'character marks' show how much use they get. They're great lights and great tools.




They are stock white and green LEDs respectively.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool pics Greenlight...and even cooler lights! :twothumbs Good to see that someone actually _uses _their nice lights! Love the *GLO**W *BTW!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Heres one of my mountain bike light/weaponlight with the Cree drop-in module.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool light! Love the "bulletproof" background! 

Is that some kind of Lexan?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Toohotruk said:


> Cool light! Love the "bulletproof" background!
> 
> Is that some kind of Lexan?


 


It is three-layer bulletproof lexan. :naughty:


----------



## greenlight

Some of these images are larger than the required 800 pixels.


----------



## benighted

I put some of my old beat up lights in a solution of Sodium Hydroxide and water, now they look like brand new BA. 
I wish I could find my camera but I think my GF has it


----------



## Toohotruk

DaFABRICATA said:


> It is three-layer bulletproof lexan. :naughty:


 
That's COOOOOOOLLLLLL!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## tnasko

The mag solitaire was found tailcapless on the ground in a parking lot. It was really beat up but when i put a cap i had in a "dead lights parts" bin on it it was good as new. I don't even think i had to change the bulb. Still sits on my nightstand amongst other lights and i grab it sometimes for last minute tasks before bed.

The Arc (HA ,center) was handed to me with orders from the top to "kill it". I did. It took me all afternoon tho and to be fair any light would have faired no better at my hands. The body is now used in conjunction with a botched head (led in it is waaaaayyy off center) for grab and carry around the house after dark.

The black ano Arc on the left has a uberbright red led (my fav 5mm led type actually) and spends its time strapped to the showerhead for redbathed showering. I find it dispells most of my headaches. Its got regular wear save for the bit that was rubbed away on the head. I slipped while on rollerblades and it was on the outside of the bag that caught my fall when i fell and slide down the paved hill.


----------



## dca2

Used it clipped to my LBV for 6 months in New Orleans after Katrina:


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*

I just ran across this old thread and thought I'd post a link to this thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120599

So there's no reason to not take a little time and post some pics of your beaters!!! :tsk: 


 :bump:  :bump:


----------



## Russianesq

*Re: Show your scars!*

scars ONLY add character to the light


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Show your scars!*

My sloitaire 17yrs old but working.did i read you can get led for it links please.

maglite should foot the bill for good feedback?








did it really cost me that hm!!


----------



## Inova his head

*Re: Show your scars!*

I have one of these on the way.

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2217

Will let you know what it's like.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Show your scars!*



Inova his head said:


> I have one of these on the way.
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2217
> 
> Will let you know what it's like.


please do the old one or two lamps lasted about 20 yrs i reckon the new led drop in will go to my grave!!


----------



## TORCH_BOY

*Re: Show your scars!*

Smashed the reflector in the [email protected] 2D


----------



## Radio

*Re: Show your scars!*

Hint: It used to be GREEN :lolsign:


----------



## Alteran

*Re: Show your scars!*

Is that an Arc? Because it looks similar, except for the tailcap.


----------



## Inova his head

*Re: Show your scars!*

Well First impressions are pretty decent. It's brighter than the incandescent bulb, but not hugely. The only slight downside is that the head doesn't screw down all the way, making it a teensie bit longer when 'off'.

If anything else strikes me when I have more time (I have exams comign up) I'll let you know.

Tom


----------



## Radio

*Re: Show your scars!*



Alteran said:


> Is that an Arc? Because it looks similar, except for the tailcap.



No, not an ARC, Handmade by a friend, It's called an NLS and that stands for N-Cell Luxeon Star.


----------



## kavvika

*Re: Show your scars!*



TITAN1833 said:


> My sloitaire 17yrs old but working.did i read you can get led for it links please.


Here or here. same product, different store.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Show your scars!*

those solitaires look like they've boarded the wrong ship and ended up in the rock tumbler :kewlpics:

naloxone, thats a first I've seen a A2 with only a 4 digit serial


----------



## Pellidon

*Re: Show your scars!*

This one is in my pocket most every day. Unless I am flying and worried it looks too threatening. 





This 2D has been around in use since 1985 or early 1986 It has been dropped down mud post holes, cracked on things and has had numerous bulbs and burping batteries replaced. 




The mini has been around about half that time. It would blow the bulb about every third of fourth time I switched it on it seems. I know I have bought enough lamps for it to have bought several new units.


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*

OK, I took my near useless old thrashed to death Solitaire (click on the pictures to see them full size):













Used the 12V battery and LED out of this personal alarm/LED flashlight I bought on clearance for .75 at Walmart:





Added an old spring that was kicking around (not sure what it came out of), drilled out the reflector so the LED would fit (I didn't drill it out big enough, so the LED is stuck in the reflector...didn't want to damage it getting it out, so I left it in for the picture):





Wound up with a very bright, very useable Solitaire, spending only .75! Here's a shot with a newer Solitaire with original Krypton bulb and a brand new Energizer Lithium AAA...you can see the difference between the two:





I'll probably do the mod to the newer Solitaire, I just have to go to the hardware store for a spring. It will be even brighter because the lens on the old beater is cracked and beat to hell.









Glad I bought a few of the personal alarms!


----------



## bobski

*Re: Show your scars!*

Mag 3D - found it kicking around Route 40 on a rainy day in Delaware. I drove over it in the right lane and thought "Was that a Maglite?", pulled a U-turn at the next light and found it on the median. Still worked... For about 5 mins anyway. The light itself was fine, but the positive nub of 2 batteries had been pounded level with the casing... While inside the light, mind you.
I gave it a fresh set of batteries and it lit right up. An LED drop-in and a little de-burring later, it's working better than ever!




Yellow center-line paint: ^_^


----------



## defusion

*Re: Show your scars!*



bobski said:


> Mag 3D - found it kicking around Route 40 on a rainy day in Delaware. I drove over it in the right lane and thought "Was that a Maglite?", pulled a U-turn at the next light and found it on the median. Still worked... For about 5 mins anyway. The light itself was fine, but the positive nub of 2 batteries had been pounded level with the casing... While inside the light, mind you.
> I gave it a fresh set of batteries and it lit right up. An LED drop-in and a little de-burring later, it's working better than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow center-line paint: ^_^


thats alot of scars!

my lights only have a few spots where you can see the metal. you can't even see it on a picture.


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*



> Originally Posted by *bobski*
> _Mag 3D - found it kicking around Route 40 on a rainy day in Delaware. I drove over it in the right lane and thought "Was that a Maglite?", pulled a U-turn at the next light and found it on the median. Still worked... For about 5 mins anyway. The light itself was fine, but the positive nub of 2 batteries had been pounded level with the casing... While inside the light, mind you._
> _I gave it a fresh set of batteries and it lit right up. An LED drop-in and a little de-burring later, it's working better than ever!_


 
You should send that story in to Mag!





Now that's what I call a scarred Maglite! Makes mine look like it has minor scuff marks! 







I'm glad to see this thread taking off, flashlights that are less than pristine are much more interesting to look at than shelf queens!


----------



## riffraff

*Re: Show your scars!*



bobski said:


> Mag 3D - found it kicking around Route 40 on a rainy day in Delaware.[...]


 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*

Here's a couple of 2D Mags with MagLED upgrades we use at work (click on pics to see larger images):









I know, I know...they don't even come close to Bobski's beater, but then again, who's does???





In fact, I challenge _anyone _to beat Bobski's beater (pun intended) as far as scrapes & scars, or cool story goes, so lets see 'em!!!


----------



## skunked

*Re: Show your scars!*

How about this one
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wdsanders/83657174/


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*



skunked said:


> How about this one


 
I've seen that picture of that very cool, well worn D2 on another thread somewhere on here and believe it or not, seeing that pic was what made me decide to buy a 6P! I actually look forward to the day when my 6P is as "well seasoned" as yours...I don't want to purposely scratch it up, but I definitely don't baby it. I have a couple of dings and nicks in it, but it will take years before it looks as cool as yours. Definitely the coolest looking SF I've seen to date!











Did you buy it brand new? If so, about how old is it? Any interesting stories behind the scratches?

Anyway, thanks for posting it on this thread!


----------



## DM51

*Re: Show your scars!*

Oh, I see. I thought this thread was going to be full of photos of facial modifications following bar-room fights, or dremeled fingers, or vasectomy stitches, or whatever. Just as well, I suppose.


----------



## SunStar

*Re: Show your scars!*



Toohotruk said:


> I've seen that picture of that very cool, well worn D2 on another thread somewhere on here and believe it or not, seeing that pic was what made me decide to buy a 6P! I actually look forward to the day when my 6P is as "well seasoned" as yours...I don't want to purposely scratch it up, but I definitely don't baby it. I have a couple of dings and nicks in it, but it will take years before it looks as cool as yours. Definitely the coolest looking SF I've seen to date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy it brand new? If so, about how old is it? Any interesting stories behind the scratches?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for posting it on this thread!



I agree Toohotruk!! Obviously a "tool" used per design - like a "tool".
Very cool!!


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*



DM51 said:


> Oh, I see. I thought this thread was going to be full of photos of facial modifications following bar-room fights, or dremeled fingers, or vasectomy stitches, or whatever. Just as well, I suppose.


 
Disappointed? :sick2:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Show your scars!*



Toohotruk said:


> Disappointed? :sick2:


Relieved! I had seen the thread before, and I suppose I finally opened it out of the same sort of gruesome curiosity that leads people to watch horror movies. 

Just as upsetting to see some of the damage to these lights, though!


----------



## jason_01

*Re: Show your scars!*

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/218/475524343_5ca3463025.jpg?v=0
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/175/475524329_d7c87fd465.jpg?v=0
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/187/475524339_8e31b76d75.jpg?v=0

My slightly battered 4D, the head is not as oval as it looks in the pic, didnt hold the camera square! This mag was used for some demolition work when I didnt have a hammer handy, seriously tough torch!

Hmmm, not sure why Im getting a link instead of a pic!


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*



jason_01 said:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/218/475524343_5ca3463025.jpg?v=0
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/175/475524329_d7c87fd465.jpg?v=0
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/187/475524339_8e31b76d75.jpg?v=0
> 
> My slightly battered 4D, the head is not as oval as it looks in the pic, didnt hold the camera square! This mag was used for some demolition work when I didnt have a hammer handy, seriously tough torch!
> 
> Hmmm, not sure why Im getting a link instead of a pic!


 















Cool beater!


----------



## nauss

Here is my humble addition orginally posted here: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2009000#post2009000

I lost my Surefire L1 in the yard last night. Got up to this story.

I call it "Surefire L1 vs John Deere"

Running with the dogs in the yard just having a good time. I notice that my Surefire L1 is missing that evening. I figured that it came off while working in the yard earlier in the day. I clip it in my pocket and this has happened numerous times. Twice I have almost mowed over it under similar circumstances but my uncle got it today before I got up. 
It seems that "Mr. Up at Dawn" over hear, deciding to mow, strikes again.

I'll have to go to the local dealer and see if the head will work still.
It shoved the glass about 1/4 inch back into the head but didn't break or crack. Not even a stratch. 

Might be a good "Surefire war story" if I can get a battery in it and/or get the head to light.

On well, the new L1 is out in June? so........a good excuse




































Its alive!! Frankenlight lives!


----------



## nauss

*Re: Show your scars!*

Here is my humble addition orginally posted here: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2009000#post2009000

I lost my Surefire L1 in the yard last night. Got up to this story.

I call it "Surefire L1 vs John Deere"

Running with the dogs in the yard just having a good time. I notice that my Surefire L1 is missing that evening. I figured that it came off while working in the yard earlier in the day. I clip it in my pocket and this has happened numerous times. Twice I have almost mowed over it under similar circumstances but my uncle got it today before I got up. 
It seems that "Mr. Up at Dawn" over hear, deciding to mow, strikes again.

I'll have to go to the local dealer and see if the head will work still.
It shoved the glass about 1/4 inch back into the head but didn't break or crack. Not even a stratch. 

Might be a good "Surefire war story" if I can get a battery in it and/or get the head to light.

On well, the new L1 is out in June? so........a good excuse




































Its alive!! Frankenlight lives!


----------



## DM51

*Re: Show your scars!*

Nauss, you mean that mangled wreck of a thing actually still _*WORKS???*_ Unbelievable! If you send the pics to Surefire and offer to do an article and sell them the copyright, I bet they'll pay well. At the very least they should give you a new light or two and take put yours on display somewhere - it's a fantastic advert for them.


----------



## LowTEC

:laughing: That sure is the most "beaten up" light I have ever seen :goodjob:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Show your scars!*



Pellidon said:


> The mini has been around about half that time. It would blow the bulb about every third of fourth time I switched it on it seems. I know I have bought enough lamps for it to have bought several new units.



Mags seem to have that ring as it gets used....probably the "most likely place to get scratched]


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Well, it's a happy day for me and my original old EDC Surefire 6P. 

Purchased an age ago for £80 ( !!! ) in the early nineties or therabouts, and then lost out of an open topped leather holster in a big kids playground in Regent's Park (Big old Park in London -  ).

Without this much loved torch my flashaholic days would have been more modest I should think. Eighty pounds was a lot of money in those days to say the least. And once you burst that first price bubble, the rest is history...

ANYWAY.....

I found it again today!!!!!! Not in the park at all, but merely dropped down behind an old hot water heater in our house and practically buried under dust ( ew...)





or in CU...






Right next to a large and hot metal tank!!! I applaud Surefire's sturdiness and design. 





Not too bad shape. Most of the damage to the exterior was from the years of EDCing this light in an open topped holster and giving it MUCH use!!! 

Now will it turn on - the batts are supposed to have a shelf life of ten years if kept at low temperature - definately not in this case, eh?






Woah!!!!!!!!!!









Not bad for a set of Maxell batts with no sell by date!!! - Seeing as I probably paid a very large sum for these cells, I probably got my money's worth!!!

The hotspot doesn't look too tasty though - don't recall it being that oddly shaped - maybe it deformed from the heat of the water tank over a period of seven or eight years ( Yup, it really has been that long since we cleaned around the tank!!!!!! Out of sight, out of mind...and we are definately out of ours!!!!)

Well, that's a beat up light for sure...

Old EDC - meet new EDC.






May you all have as good luck in your lives this weekend. Or as they say in Marylebone...



Be lucky...


----------



## DUQ

Nice find! How did you end up looking behind the tank, just cleaning up?


----------



## Nyctophiliac

DUQ - some days you can't ignore the mess anymore!! It's that simple.


We filled four bags full of rubbish ( about the size of large sacks ) and three boxes with stuff for the local charity shop - books mostly.

And all from our family bathroom!!!

Be lucky...


----------



## Energie

I use the CEAG since 1980. Its a 2 D cell Ex-protected light.
A special key is required to change the batteries.

The code-4 is a 2 AA light.
When the head is pushed, it changes from white to red.
It was my backup light for many years.


----------



## Toohotruk

Here's what you get when you combine one almost brand new, totally pristine gun metal gray 2C Mag 3-CR123 W/5 cell Mag Num Xenon bulb hotwired flashlight + one unattended toddler (only for a second!) + one brick fireplace:
















My sister-in-law felt really bad when she stopped by to visit and my three year old niece found my newest (and prettiest) flashlight and decided it would look better after being bashed on the brick fireplace. 

And I had just barely received a brand new glass lens for it the day before!





Oh well, at least it still works!


----------



## boosterboy

let's hope that stupid pre-worn pre-damaged pre-faded jeans trend doesn't infect the world of flashlights. I don't want to see some 300$ "faded" limited edition SF 6p.


----------



## RCatR

I've got a faded 3D I'll let go for say $100


----------



## LowTEC

paypal ready


----------



## defusion

boosterboy said:


> let's hope that stupid pre-worn pre-damaged pre-faded jeans trend doesn't infect the world of flashlights. I don't want to see some 300$ "faded" limited edition SF 6p.


That would be fun; buy a SF 6p, use it for 3 years, and sell it for a profit because it looks "faded".


----------



## Burgess

Toohotruk --

Now you know why Pelican's warranty *specifically excludes* damage by children under 5 years old.






Hope that yer' niece didn't damage the *Fireplace* !


That would be even more difficult to repair.






Years from now, you'll all LAUGH about this.

Ask me how i know.


----------



## Toohotruk

Burgess,

LOL! I sense a good story here!

Actually, we were laughing about it that night...my sister-in-law took it more seriously than I did though...:whoopin: 

I think I'll replace the lens and give it to my niece in a few years when she can better appreciate it.  

BTW...the fireplace is just fine...good thing she didn't get hold of my 6D though! :duck:


----------



## bombelman

ChrisA said:


> that light has been in my pocket 24/7 for the last 2 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris


Oh my, what's this ? 
Nevermind, just read it's an NLS... 

Nice Arc, nycto...


----------



## CLHC

Don't have a digital camera to show, but I'm not too happy with associated damages done to my Chrome McLux.PD with dings, dents, indentations, scratches, and the like. . .It still runs bright though!


----------



## serialtireur

Hye everybody, As a french cop here is my personnal lights I use each night shift (because I work at night)


----------



## Illum

boosterboy said:


> let's hope that stupid pre-worn pre-damaged pre-faded jeans trend doesn't infect the world of flashlights. I don't want to see some 300$ "faded" limited edition SF 6p.



no matter how faded it is...A limited edition is still a limited edition...plus if someone gets the major weenie to sign it the price tag will go berserk

sometimes looking at beat up lights is alot more practical than looking at lights behind display glass.


----------



## Reid

serialtireur said:


> Hye everybody, As a french cop here is my personnal lights I use each night shift (because I work at night)


Welcome to the forums, *serialtireur*!
Your very first posting = *a stand-up act.

:twothumbs

____________

Nyctophiliac*, great story, good resolution.
I _suspicion*_ that you pre-cleaned before the photography. I like that spinner ashtray too.
Be lucky? You are! 

*"suspicion" as an adverb: I picked that up from a Colorado man who uses it quite naturally in his daily speech: "I suspicion we'll need to repour the bearings."
I thought it was a regional thing. Later on I was reading some nineteenth century newsprint (American) and found the same employment. I like it. 
The usage was like this:
"I suspicioned it was in the ground until I looked behind the tank." (something like that)


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*
[*/quote *]*
* Nyctophiliac*, great story, good resolution.
I _suspicion*_ that you pre-cleaned before the photography. I like that spinner ashtray too.[/quote]


I see what you mean, on the side of the pipe on the first pic the floor is clean - this is because I was wanging the ol' vacuum attatchement into the darkened hell hole that was the cupboard around the immersion heater - so all the dust accumulated in that bit was - at the time the picture was taken - already in the hooverbag! But as soon as I saw the torch - Shocked beyond mere cleaning - I had to dash and get the camera. The torch was only cleaned with my dry towel, before the last shot, cause I didn't want crud on my newly acquired BombelArc LS !!

The SF 6p now resides on my bedside table as the goto power torch for nighttime bumping! (No, not that! ...you guy's :naughty


Still Lucky.......


----------



## Monocrom

serialtireur said:


> Hye everybody, As a french cop here is my personnal lights I use each night shift....


 
I hope you return to CPF and post. That's a great first post. I recognize each of the lights except for the one in between the two Maglites. Who makes it?


----------



## Draz

My E2D has been carried and dragged everywhere for the past 2+ years..not to bad but the bezel has gotten some wear




Shot with COOLPIX L6 at 2007-07-16


----------



## Lite_me

This light gets HEDD. That's... *H*eavy *E*very *D*ay *D*uty.  It belongs to my brother. It may be hard to tell for some but it's a Fenix Civictor V1. Still works like a champ!


----------



## paulr

Here's an old Solitaire that I sent to Souptree in the solitaire collecting thread. He has a few comments about it at that linked post.

I hope he doesn't mind my re-using his photo. He does nice photography!


----------



## souptree

Nah, I don't mind, and I was just looking at that Soli today! Thanks again!


----------



## Toohotruk

Just hoping to revive this cool thread...:bump:


----------



## swxb12

Lite_me said:


> This light gets HEDD. That's... *H*eavy *E*very *D*ay *D*uty.  It belongs to my brother. It may be hard to tell for some but it's a Fenix Civictor V1. Still works like a champ!



Can you please tell us what your brother does for a living? Awesome Civictor!


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like it's been mauled by pliers! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## NickDrak

*Old skool 6P on the left, Brand new 6PL on the right:*


----------



## Tempest UK

Very nice, NickDrak  The 6P is one of my favourite lights, and it's made even better my some good character marks  Any stories behind the old skool 6P?


----------



## KeyGrip

Been on my keychain for about a year now.


----------



## THE_dAY

no matter what you do to an Arc, it can never look bad.


----------



## ScubaSnyder

Mini-Mag, Dropped by accident down a 94 foot waterfall, I am surprised I even found it, pretty mutilated before dropped, the first picture of the head bent was from the fall.(not a free fall, more like a tumble to a 40 foot drop.











Normal abuse, a few drops to cement and thats about it.

Both lights still function


----------



## Illum

ScubaSnyder said:


>



is that a crack on the bezel?


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like three cracks? :shrug:


----------



## Gatsby

Great thread! It's nice to see some tools being used!!!!


----------



## ScubaSnyder

There is 3 small hairline cracks, the lens was filled with water when I found it, but being it only running at 1.5V approx. it still functioned


----------



## Monocrom

ScubaSnyder said:


> There is 3 small hairline cracks, the lens was filled with water when I found it, but being it only running at 1.5V approx. it still functioned


 
Damn! That's the most beat up Solitare I've ever seen! And it still works?!

If only Maglite would put an LED in them. :shakehead


----------



## ScubaSnyder

an led would be nice, but as for this light it has been retired due to unreliability...


----------



## Toohotruk

Here's some pics of my DX SSC-P4 1AA flashlight...I took it out of my pocket when I got home from work to find...













Guess the keys broke the glass sometime today. Any ideas as far as salvaging this light? I'd like to repair it, but I can't see how it can be done. I love this light, but I doubt the emitter is going to last without any protection...especially since it's a Seoul. :shakehead

I have a new one on it's way...I think I'll carry the new one in a pocket that has no keys.


----------



## Numbers

I did not read the posts in this thread, just looked at the pictures and find it interesting that for the most part there are not a lot "expensive" beat up lights showing up. Assuming that no one beats them up intentionally I wonder where are all the really costly beat up lights?


----------



## FlashBanger

I just love the looks of these well used lights.


----------



## hopkins

Here's my petzl tikka thats been abused repeatedly in the mountains.
Its my backup light if the MYO XP fails.

found that superglue works on this kind of petzl plastic, luckily.





.


----------



## kirko

Heres mine, been using it as a mechanic for a couple of years. Probably stays nicer being a mechanic because its constantly getting covered in oil and coolant, and gets wiped down a couple times a day. A guy a couple of years ago threw it on cement because i said it was basically indestructible, and it was a guess except for him messing up the strike bezel. So here it is.


----------



## Burgess

so . . . .


Did you demonstrate to him how the strike bezel works ?


:devil: ___ 

_


----------



## kirko

No, come to think of it though, i should have.........


----------



## DaFABRICATA

A move like that from one of my friends.....and I'd prove just how bulletproof they really are:eeksign:
Luckily, they seem to like my light almost as much as I do....and they have an idea of replacement cost for such a stupd move.


----------



## Tempest UK

Bump for a great thread 

My 6PL:


----------



## Toohotruk

Wow, it's pretty "seasoned" for such a new light! oo:


----------



## qarawol

My Extreme II is sustaining more damage on a daily bases...





















And just this past weekend, I have CRACKED the window of my EDC Extreme II. sniff sniff -- boo hoo!!!

A $250.00 plus beater Flashlight. Only here on Flashoholic-ville. 









Condolences via PayPal are welcomed.


Njoy...


----------



## Illum

hopkins said:


> Here's my petzl tikka thats been abused repeatedly in the mountains.
> Its my backup light if the MYO XP fails.
> 
> found that superglue works on this kind of petzl plastic, luckily.



I think your backup light needs a backup light:laughing:


----------



## Duodec

Just found this old Solitaire in my dresser. This was attached to my keyring for quite a few years until it was replaced by one of the early Photon LEDs.

It was originally black; you can see just a hint of the coating in the recess where the lanyard ring attaches.


----------



## Toohotruk

Reminds me of my old Solitaire. Pictures of mine are posted earlier in this thread somewhere.


----------



## aussiebob

I hope these pictures work.

A 6 d maglite i found by the side of the road many years back, it was all scratched but it worked






And a mini mag thats been rattling around the bottom of my toolbox for several years.


----------



## bridaw

I'm pretty sure I purchased my Turtlelite I & II when they first came out. I'm glad to see they still sell them. They are great lights but this is what happens after a bunch of years outside at the beach and then almost 5 years outside in the SoCal inland desert hot and cold. The rubber bumpers dried up and crumbled years ago. It still gave a super faint glow before I took it apart to change the batteries and clean it up a bit. It just didn't want to come back to life. 

The turtlelite I is now dead but I still have my turtlelite II. Great little lights, just don't leave them outside too long.  My turtlelite II has always stayed inside and looks new. The LED in the dead turtlelite was different. Its light didn't come straight out the front but reflected back into the flashlight reflector and then out the flashlight lens. The model II has a set of regular LEDs.

click for bigger pictures :thumbsup:
























​


----------



## Toohotruk

I don't think I've ever seen a more "weathered" flashlight! :laughing:

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duodec

Its really impressive how much damage the sun can do in the Southwest. That looks a lot like the dashboard of an outside-parked '70s car I had in Las Vegas.

When my parents moved from LV last year they found a number of our old flashlights and plastic toys packed in the attic of the house. Toast and powder. Just the heat had dessicated them to the point of uselessness.


----------



## Fallingwater

MXDL 1x123 pre-modded Cree from DX. EDCed it for over a year, usually held in the same pocket where I hold my keys, dropped numerous times.



 


(both pics are clickable; ignore the black flashlight on the right, the pic comes from a double review)

Still working like a champ, but now I'm EDCing a NDI and the MXDL hasn't seen any use in a while. I've recently taken it to bits with the intent of replacing the driver with a multimode one.

More interesting is the story of a 9-LED 3-AAA flashlight from DX. I left it near my bike's battery while it was charging. I don't know if it was the gas or what, but the next day the light had a few splotches of corrosion on it, and the head was a mess. I fired up the bench grinder and removed all the corroded crud from the head, but left the body as it was. This is the result:


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

PhotonBoy said:


> This is a shot of a Mag Solitaire (1 AAA cell) that I carried on my keyring for about six years ago or so until I bought an Arc AAA Standard to replace it. Obviously, the HA2 anodizing is poor in this application, but at least the underlying aluminum stands up over time. I never replaced the bulb, but it's so seriously under-driven that I don't think you'd ever need to buy a new one. This is a *very* dim light. Mag really needs to address the replacement of this light in their lineup.


 
I have such a model in one of the pockets of my jeans since 8 the year 2000 or so. My brother even much longer and his is also became silver color, mine is still black. Have to say that it's in my pocket with soft stuff, a handkerchief, swiss knife, pepermint and a rubber USB stick (Corsair Voyager). But since that last thing broke there is now a Corsair Survivor, -agressively designed aluminium dual-cilinder USB stick- the wear of my Maglite solitaire is going much faster.

I agree that they should replace this model with something better. Although I had to replace the bulb at some time (and so did my brother).

Anyway, I am carrying a Maglite 2AA LED on my belt the last year so I don't use that small thing very much. Just received my 3AA LED today to put on my belt if I expect someone is gonna beg me for little bang on the top of their hands that day.  The 4D is just too big to carry to the places I am during worktime.


----------



## Penguin

my CS Arc before I lost it! but now I have a much nicer DS dangling from my keys... the finish is holding up much better too!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Show your scars!*

Heres my E1e and E1B that get some abuse


----------



## SG688

While the early 4D Kel-Lite pictured is 35 years old, I used it as a primary light for fewer
than five years. Worse than that, I do “baby” my things, so it’s only mildly battered. 

I have another windshield story, though.

In 1974, I was working an accident with a tractor-trailer on its side, completely blocking the highway. An approaching car failed to stop, driving straight at the truck and other police officers standing around it. As the car went past me at 55 mph, I threw my Kel-Lite – with red cone attached – at the windshield. I misjudged the lead a bit and hit the roof just above the windshield. The light bounced off, spinning end-over-end -- but the car skidded to a stop.

The driver, who turned out to be half-asleep (not drunk), thanked me profusely for saving his life. 

He might not have thanked me if the light had gone through his windshield and landed in his lap.

My partner said the spinning orange cone was very pretty. Didn’t even break the bulb.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Show your scars!*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres my E1e and E1B that get some abuse



 an old E1e


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: Show your scars!*



Illum_the_nation said:


> an old E1e



Older E1, not beat up:


----------



## gallonoffuel

They're not that beat up, but they're getting there. 

Fenix E01 on the keychain, anodizing is fairly evenly worn on all the high spots. Nitecore Extreme, rides clipped to the pocket alongside my S&W knife that I've had for about a year. For a $25 knife, it's been good to me.


----------



## maxspeeds

*Re: Show your scars!*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres my E1e and E1B that get some abuse


 
On the Black E1B, which Surefire tailcap is that? It looks similiar to the new E2D and E2DL tailcaps, but its flat on the bottom


----------



## Illum

*Re: Show your scars!*



maxspeeds said:


> On the Black E1B, which Surefire tailcap is that? It looks similiar to the new E2D and E2DL tailcaps, but its flat on the bottom



look up Z68 tailcap


----------



## FightinCB

This is a darkzero Mag2CP7 that Will built for me. When I got it , it was brand new with a nice big SCCP7 in it. I've dropped it getting out of my car, Fell out of my pocket climbing over a 6ft fence, had it roll off of a roof to the ground, got kicked around in the middle of the street by my friends....I still use it everyday and it is still working and is still BRIGHT!!! Will does clean quality work and does not sacrifice the most important thing.... reliability!


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm really glad to see this thread get revived, it's one of my favorites! I love seeing all the used and abused lights, especially the more expensive ones...it's good to see that there are some high end lights that are not shelf queens actually get used. :twothumbs

What batteries are you using in that sweet 2C P7 Mag?


----------



## FightinCB

three Elite 2200mah 4/5 Sub C's


----------



## Toohotruk

You probably get decent runtime with that setup too I bet.


----------



## beavo451

Surefire 6P + M60 ... I have used as a duty light for about 3 months now.
Surefire E2 ... My first flashlight and introduction into lights. I've had it for 6.5 years with 4 years EDC in my pocket and 2.5 in my wifes purse. The Lexan window is severely scratched and scuff and I'm pretty sure has reduced the output.


----------



## Rossymeister

Surefire E1B




Novatav 120P




Novatac 120P Emitter Energized


----------



## roguesw

KL4, more than 5 years old, upgraded with LuxV W bin
Its taken a few tumble down concrete floors.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

roguesw said:


> KL4, more than 5 years old, upgraded with LuxV W bin
> Its taken a few tumble down concrete floors.


 


Now thats what I like to see!!!:thumbsup: 
Good to see people actually _using _their lights!!


----------



## Toohotruk

DaFABRICATA said:


> Now thats what I like to see!!!:thumbsup:
> Good to see people actually _using _their lights!!



+1...Thanks to the Surefire posters! It really is cool to see well used SFs of various models and vintages. I like seeing all different types of lights with battle scars, but seeing the more expensive ones on here is a real treat! :huh:

Keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## Cuso

Ill brb...

OK this is my beater at the moment, Brass Peak Caribbean...it has met concrete, asphalt, tile and grass...It has multiple dings and i have to emply a homemade device to remove the bezel.Surprisingly it is still in very good shape despite the drops, and you would be surprised if I polished it up a little. This was one the second light I bought on the forums ( Thanks Troy)..







The real beater though is riding on my best-mans keychain right now, it a Fenix LOD and it has been through a lot... I have to get a pic of it soon.


----------



## SIMON LEONE

I carried them both a few years in the 90s. I replaced almost every single part of them some twice (because of lost tailcaps cracked lenses defective threads etc...)

nothing special ... so I hope you like it


----------



## Toohotruk

That brass light rocks! Ever since I found out about Peak lights, I've been tempted to buy a brass one...I love the look of a well used brass tool, or instrument! What LED does it have? I'd love a P4, or even better, a Cree Q5...I know that's not available, but I'd jump on one if there was! 

Beat up Solitaires are cool too!


----------



## Cuso

Toohotruk said:


> That brass light rocks! Ever since I found out about Peak lights, I've been tempted to buy a brass one...I love the look of a well used brass tool, or instrument! What LED does it have? I'd love a P4, or even better, a Cree Q5...I know that's not available, but I'd jump on one if there was!
> 
> Beat up Solitaires are cool too!


Thanks!! Its actually a stock LuxIII plenty of light for everyday tasks...


----------



## Illum

oh stock luxIII is still the best IMO regarding "old technology"
stable, efficient, some extra heat but hey, with good design the light should not be impaired by that


----------



## Toohotruk

I still like Lux's...very useful in the real world. I use a Lux III (company issued 2AA ROV Highbeam/Sportsman Extreme 3W) at work everyday and am quite pleased with it, other than the beam is a little on the blue side. I'll have to post some pics of it on here soon, it definitely has some battle scars.


----------



## mdocod

I think i shared these picts in another similar thread awhile back, but they belong here just as well.

This was one of my first "decent" flashlights back not long after joining here. I was looking for something with a lot of bang for the buck and it has served me very well. 

it's an old Nuwai ALX-253L (I think?).










------------------------------------

I decided to give it a new face with the wire wheel not too long ago.


----------



## MWClint

old solitaire w/cree


----------



## Toohotruk

OK, here's a couple of shots of my ROV HighBeam 3w as promised:

Just click to see full size...





And the other side...


----------



## Team Member

It´s time to show some users...

First up are my old Mini Maglites. Used alot before I even knew that there were a company called Surefire out there...
And there is also CMG Infinity Ultra. The CMG has been driven over after I dropped in the snow. Lay there for 2 days and when I found it, it still worked. Still using it as a back-up.






Polarion PH40
What a light!!










Finally, my EDC SF M6....


----------



## Monocrom

You EDC an M6? 

What type of holster do you use?


----------



## Illum

by experience M6s can pocket-carry with no problems, being only slightly wider than an eveready 2D krypton

I rather have it in the pocket than on the belt...but yeah, I'd like to know too


----------



## Team Member

Well, I don´t have any holster for my M6. Normaly I just put it in one of the side pockets of my vest or in my rucksack. I haven´t really found any good holsters for it yet..

Any suggestions?


----------



## Monocrom

Team Member said:


> Well, I don´t have any holster for my M6. Normaly I just put it in one of the side pockets of my vest or in my rucksack. I haven´t really found any good holsters for it yet..
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
I've heard that two good choices are the Wolf-Eyes holster designed for the 24w. Boxer model. Available from Pacific Tactical Solutions. (But since the bezel on the Boxer is wider than the one on the M6, it's not going to be a perfect fit). 

There's also the M6 flashlight pouch from Original S.O.E. Gear. 

Just haven't gotten around to pulling the trigger on either one.... and was hoping you might have another option for a good holster. (Oh well. Check out the links below).

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-25-48-6277

http://www.originalsoegear.com/m6pouch.html


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Monocrom, Thank you for those links!:thumbsup:

I've been wanting a holster for my M6 for a while now. I already broke the window on one of my M6's by using a lanyard clasp that wasn't sufficiant.:shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

DaFABRICATA said:


> Monocrom, Thank you for those links!:thumbsup:
> 
> I've been wanting a holster for my M6 for a while now. I already broke the window on one of my M6's by using a lanyard clasp that wasn't sufficiant.:shakehead


 
Glad I could help. 

Wish I could have done it before you broke the window on your M6. 
(Just the thought of that makes me cringe).


----------



## Toohotruk

Wow! An actual beat-up M6 on the beater thread! Now that's cool!!! :rock:


----------



## Tempest UK

Toohotruk said:


> Wow! An actual beat-up M6 on the beater thread! Now that's cool!!! :rock:



No sense babying an M6 - they're there to be used  It wouldn't be so well shock-isolated if it had to be wrapped in cotton wool. 

Nonetheless it is cool to see 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## aussiebob

Heres my L0D q4 HA III, its been on my keys for 6 months or so as well as a night fishing light attached to my hat via the clip, aswell as basic rough use.

Has been dropped on rocks, fallen down stairs, through the washing machine and dryer, you name it.

Im amazed by the toughness of this little battler, it never wants to quit.

Heres some pics.


----------



## Techjunkie

I've had this CR2 mini clicky on my keychain for about 10 months now. It gets dropped on average once a day (usually on concrete). It gets used all the time. I love it!


----------



## Elton

here's mine


----------



## Pinkerton

Well,
Here's my old Minimag, must be something like 15yrs old by now..
I used to carry it as my backup-light at work. I even tried to add some grip by re-carving those groves a bit.. nowadays it just sits at my desk. Although, I put a terralux drop-in there, so now it's actually useful 















terralux




belt loop




Also, I did mod a impact-head err.. i mean glass breaker to it. It did it's job just fine  The clear tape is there to hold the tailcap in place, I used that open belt-loop to carry it, and the cap just kept getting loose, because it constantly rubbed the car-seat.




the pair, Batonlite is my new second back-up light.. rides neatly in shirts pen-pocket.




users; Main belt light is that Fenix at the moment.


----------



## DaFABRICATA




----------



## nakahoshi

EDC for a long time now. Surefire E1L-R-S.





Perfect EDC
-Bobby


----------



## DaFABRICATA

HA!! I just noticed are Avitars are very similar....NICE!!


----------



## nakahoshi

OT: Lux3 Red emitter being driven on a near dead CR123. 
Nice Avatar, Is that a GD with the red "reverse polarity" chip?

Back to your regularly scheduled beat-up light thread


----------



## GTG

Energie: Do you still have the Code 4? If so, I am very interested in acquiring this flashlight. My brother used to work for G.T. Price, the manufacturer, and I want to give one of these lights to him as a present. If interested in selling, please reply or contact me at [email protected]. Thanks.



Energie said:


> I use the CEAG since 1980. Its a 2 D cell Ex-protected light.
> A special key is required to change the batteries.
> 
> The code-4 is a 2 AA light.
> When the head is pushed, it changes from white to red.
> It was my backup light for many years.


----------



## 2000xlt

*where is the beat up light thread*

where is the beat up light thread, i did search,


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: where is the beat up light thread*

E1B modded with a Cree UV emitter
E1e with Black KL4 Bezel modded with an MC-E
EX10 modded with Cree Q3-5A emitter


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: where is the beat up light thread*



2000xlt said:


> where is the beat up light thread, i did search,




You're there... :thinking:


----------



## Toohotruk

It's always cool to see beat up Surefires on here DaFABRICATA! :thumbsup:


----------



## zx7dave

Just the one in my signature block....


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool light zx7dave, have a bigger picture of it?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Having trouble showing pictures will try again


----------



## Mightyquinn

I have had this light for well over 7 years and have carried it everyday and everywhere I have been stationed or deployed since, it has seen quite alot over the years.


----------



## zx7dave

Toohotruk said:


> Cool light zx7dave, have a bigger picture of it?


 
as requested...


----------



## DM51

Mightyquinn, your photos aren't showing at all.

Dave, that one is too large - please resize it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I am working the issue right now, Thanks


----------



## Toohotruk

Thanks zx7dave! Very cool light! :thumbsup:

VERY cool C2 there Mightyquinn! Thanks for posting it! :twothumbs

I don't care what anyone says, this is still one of the coolest threads around! :rock:


----------



## Chrontius

DaFABRICATA said:


>



What the heck is that beast of a pocket turbohead?

And where can I get one with a P7 like that?


----------



## ktafil

OK, here is my all time favorite:

My 4D [email protected] 
I have it since 1990 and use it ever since in my hobby, Urban exploring.
Doing this it wears out quite a bit.
Lately, jan 2009, I upgraded it to a ROP-Lo (low bulb to still have an acceptable runtime) with 6x Sub-C's






Reading through this thread i see the most beat up lights are quite likely to be [email protected]'s (although i say a lot of surefires as well!)

Looking forward to see more beat up lights!!!


----------



## gsxrac

Man that M6 is impressive! If I had one itd be my EDC too! But a beat up Polarion... Im extremely glad to see thats deff. not a shelf queen =)
Those speed holsters sure do eat up my light!


----------



## Toohotruk

Just be glad 6Ps look cool when they're all ate up! :thumbsup:



+1 for the Polarion!


----------



## toby_pra

DaFab how can you treat your lights like this???


----------



## ktafil

and here my solitaire.
It has just been recovered from a terrible sickness.


----------



## AKDoug

I work at a hospital and less then a month after I bought this it fell out of my pocket. Before I realized it, it got run over by a van converted to carry wheel chairs. With all the extra equipment in the van, I figure it weighs at least a ton and a half! All the damage is purely cosmetic. It is obvious the head took the brunt of the damage and it didn't even crack the lens! Picked it up, hit the button and there was light!


----------



## Toohotruk

I would guess more like 31/2 - 4 tons, probably more.


Very cool light though! :thumbsup:


----------



## AKDoug

Toohotruk said:


> I would guess more like 31/2 - 4 tons, probably more.
> 
> 
> Very cool light though! :thumbsup:




It was a conservative guess. Next chance I get I will see if they have an updated GVW or if they just have the original factory stickers still.


----------



## Cosmo7809

:ironic:
















http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01634r.jpg


----------



## Dex-ter

Hi everybody . I'm new here, so firstly I'd like to say HELLO to all of you CPF members .

And here's my VB-16 which suffered disassembly and few forest journeys, and my EDC Romisen RC-G2 + sku.7880 ( driver from DX ). My SmartFire V-65C is in a good condition so no need to post pictures of it here. 

Here we go:


----------



## Burgess

Hello, Dex-ter --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:


_


----------



## Helmut.G

Fenix T1 belonging to a friend:
he told me it would often drop out of his pocket while riding the bike


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool to see a Fenix T series light on here! :thumbsup:

Actually, it's cool to see any Fenix on here. There just HAS to be more well used Fenix lights out there...let's see 'em!


----------



## Monocrom

Helmut.G said:


> Fenix T1 belonging to a friend:
> he told me it would often drop out of his pocket while riding the bike


 
I could understand if it happened one or twice. Perhaps even three times. But your friend never realized he needed to get a belt holster for his light?


----------



## Helmut.G

Monocrom said:


> I could understand if it happened one or twice. Perhaps even three times. But your friend never realized he needed to get a belt holster for his light?


since he's not a real flashaholic nor needs the light for work I'd doubt he would walk around with a holstered flashlight:duh2:


----------



## Fichtenelch

Here's my edc for work, got it since around november last year i think. It's an mte p7 from dx...so no original


----------



## Toohotruk

OK, here's the first ever beater update...

Here's my trusty ROV 2AA 3W Highbeam about a year since I first posted photos of it's battle scars earlier in this thread (click thumbnails to see higher res pics)...





And the other side...





Been through hell, still works great! :thumbsup:

And here's some pics of a couple of my other users...





















The pics don't do any of them justice...they all look more beat up in real life. 

And yes, the L0D Q4 has been modded with a Mag Solitaire lanyard! :naughty:


----------



## [email protected]

Here's my first 'real' LED flashlight, first rear clicky too... heck you could call it my first 'tacticool' light while we're at it! 






Been knocked around plenty in the 3 years I've had it, dropped, kicked & loaned out but still working flawlessly with decent throw (for a 1w Luxeon light), it's ruggedness & reliability is why I nominated this light in the "lights you *trust* thread" :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Nice Dorcy MetalGear.

Just wish the design wasn't the dreaded 3xAAA set-up.


----------



## gallonoffuel

It's been a rough month. Anyone know where I can get replacement switch boots that fit?


----------



## DimeRazorback

I LOVE pics of beat up 6P's!!!

:twothumbs:


----------



## Monocrom

gallonoffuel said:


> It's been a rough month. Anyone know where I can get replacement switch boots that fit?


 
I could understand just replacing the boot, under most circumstances. But in your case, you might want to consider just going ahead and replacing the whole tailcap... and body... and bezel. lovecpf


----------



## [email protected]

The bottom light is an e01.


----------



## gallonoffuel

Monocrom said:


> I could understand just replacing the boot, under most circumstances. But in your case, you might want to consider just going ahead and replacing the whole tailcap... and body... and bezel. lovecpf



Hehe.. of course I could consider it, but the beauty of Surefire is that I don't have to. :rock:


----------



## carbine15

gallonoffuel said:


> Anyone know where I can get replacement switch boots that fit?



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5498

or

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5714
 
will fit

may need to trim posts


----------



## [email protected]

gallonoffuel said:


> It's been a rough month. Anyone know where I can get replacement switch boots that fit?



Try calling surefire first. They might send you a replacement tailcap... And body, and bezel.


----------



## Norm

DimeRazorback said:


> I LOVE pics of beat up 6P's!!!
> 
> :twothumbs:


Send me your 6P and I can mod it for you, current turnaround is about 3 years, PM me for address details.
Norm


----------



## DimeRazorback

:twothumbs

I'm doing my best trust me!

I've always been too careful with things.


----------



## Vesper

*My Maglight Story*

This light was my first maglight - from about 20 years ago. Once upon a time it went with me backpacking in Olympic Nat Park to an area called Home Sweet Home. The night I stayed in this valley I dropped it and couldn't find it for anything (in retrospect, camo isn't the easiest thing to spot on the green scrubby ground). Two years later my buddy and I went back through the same mountain valley and for fun made a point to go spend the night in the same place and look for it. After 15 minutes of searching, lo and behold, there it was mostly buried in the mud. The thing had been baked by the summer sun, ravaged by spring thaw and frozen solid by the winter snow pack. Picked it up, chipped off the mud and was using it that night with the same set of AA's that were in it (Energizers btw). 

Maglights have been surpassed technologically, but there's a good reason there's one in almost every house. That's it and thanks - been wanting to tell this story for a while...


----------



## Monocrom

That was a wonderful true story. Not to take anything away from it, but I believe the main reason why nearly every household in America has one, is because most ordinary folks have no clue what else is out there.


----------



## soeren

gallonoffuel said:


> It's been a rough month. Anyone know where I can get replacement switch boots that fit?


 

Where do I get such a bezel?

greetings


----------



## Monocrom

soeren said:


> Where do I get such a bezel?
> 
> greetings


 
Buy a stock Surefire 6P... and beat the $#^% out of it!


----------



## think2x

Five years or so of EDC as an electrician. It's seen everything from red clay mud to water treatment plant floors.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck

watching said:


> Hello all. Here are my flashlights, one old and one new (as you might guess from the pictures). The clip is from metal and does not like to be in an alkali environment. I use it to peek into machines in our factory.


 
Nice to see a light acually being used.To bad about the Shelf Queen though.


----------



## SilentK

Excuse my poor photography skills. 






Most of the aodizing is removed from the edge of the tailcap on my quark AA^2 and it is left with bare aluminum (there is more on the other side). The light has been so abused on the tail cap, that the parts missing aodizing is actually recessed, and it looks like i took chunks of the aluminum out. and it kind of looks like someone did a very crapy job of beadblasting by leaving several "pits"


----------



## csshih

SilentK said:


> Excuse my poor photography skills.
> Most of the aodizing is removed from the edge of the tailcap on my quark AA^2 and it is left with bare aluminum (there is more on the other side). The light has been so abused on the tail cap, that the parts missing aodizing is actually recessed, and it looks like i took chunks of the aluminum out. and it kind of looks like someone did a very crapy job of beadblasting by leaving several "pits"


details on how that happened!!


----------



## SilentK

csshih said:


> details on how that happened!!



Well, it was a pretty stupid idea i had last night. I am pretty big into RC Nitro cars. So i wanted to drive one at night.  But i wanted a "headlight." I found a place on one of the chassis for the light to go without it falling off from the turns and acceleration. So i set it there (I had also mounted my zebralight, but i used zip ties so it would not move around) and about 5 minutes into my "run" i hit a little ditch and heard a nice grinding sound. i bring it in and remove my light and call it a night not wanting to ruin anything. about 5 minutes later i noticed a shinny part on my light (Zebralight was fine BTW) and noticed it. So upon further investigation, i am pretty sure that the light wound up backing into my cars transmision somehow and got in the way of a nitro engine pushing out around 3.8 horsepower. So now i know if i want to have a headlight for an rc car, mount it. Dont just put in on the chassis. :shakehead


----------



## Toohotruk

Ouch!!!


----------



## DimeRazorback

That's a pretty cool story!!

Zip tie, zip tie, zip tie!


----------



## SilentK

DimeRazorback said:


> Zip tie, zip tie, zip tie!



I used my last ones mounting my ZL. :shrug: (i did have one left, but it would not have been enough) But i still love this light just the same. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

Just think of them as love bites


----------



## csshih

DimeRazorback said:


> Just think of them as love bites


exactly!!


----------



## H2Orower

Ahhh. I knew there was a thread about beat up lights somewhere. Now I've got something to add... My E1L that was accidentally dropped in a garbage disposal and survived...kind of. Click here for story!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Beautiful! 


:twothumbs


----------



## gallonoffuel

I love this thread  

POST MOAR!


----------



## NET WT

My Dad's old Mini Maglite.











He then upgrade and got one of these.


----------



## Simon520

*Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

I always see pictures of mint shelf queens.

How about some pictures of well-used lights? Some character marks?

How about some expensive exotic "users?"

Sorry, I don't have any experienced ones. Mine are still pretty minty but it would be great to see some McGizmos at hard work.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

This thread might catch your interest...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120599

Welcome to CPF!:wave:


----------



## Dioni

jezz.. i cant see more this thread.. :mecry:


----------



## Dioni

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

that is cool :thumbsup:


----------



## GarageBoy

Chrontius said:


> What the heck is that beast of a pocket turbohead?
> 
> And where can I get one with a P7 like that?



Mc Gizmo PRT head yo! Recognize!

Love that elektrolumens XM3


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

Yeah, show them beaters!


----------



## Echo63

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

my 6p 
it was carried in an open topped holster on a duty belt for around 6 years, it has now been retired to "bump in the night" flashlight, and lives beside my bed














and the U2 and L4 in this pic were used pretty hard, the U2 was a primary duty light for a few years, riding in a hard plastic surefire holster, which did most of the damage (this one is also my most expensive light, 450AUD when i bought it) the L4 was an off duty EDC - i actually managed to kill the LuxV in it, and replaced it with a Cree XRE- i now want to crack it open again, and see what i can stuff in it.




the E1L rode in my wifes handbag for a while, and the L2 has marks from me trying to open the head, to tighten the heatsink screws and stop it rattling

if i can find it, i will grab some pics of my first "real" torch, a 3d maglite that i have had for close to 15 years.
that light has a fair bit of damage on it.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

I'm merging this with the thread linked by DaFabricata.


----------



## Dioni

My used Nitecore D10 GDP! Ok, not so abused... 











I love this light!


----------



## Skyeye

Personally, I wouldn't own a beat up flashlight!


----------



## icpd30

I've been reading with interest all the lights and stories posted on this thread. At first, I was gonna post something, then changed my mind...until last night. 

This should go in the Cheers 'N Jeers section, for both Surefire AND Gene Malkoff. Shortest story possible: 10+/- year-old SurefireZ2, upgraded with P61, then recently with Malkoff M60. Note the worn tailcap, almost smooth. Been in & out of leather holster, then Surefire V70 polymer don't know how many times. Last night, while walking my dogs, I dropped it (while fumbling with 6 things in my hands). AAAAhhhh. 

It hit a bare concrete sidewalk from about 3-3 1/2 feet, bounced, rebounded, then hit again as it settled in. I keep the tailcap turned fairly close to 'on', so each time it hit the pavement it flashed on, only increasing my panic. :sigh::sigh::sigh:

I don't know who to give credit to, Surefire or Malkoff, but all is well - working perfectly. 

I'm due to retire from law enforcement in about 3 years. I may 'will' this to my son, about to graduate from a TX PD law enforcement academy. I think the flashlight will outlive us both, scuffs and all.
















Second effort, got photos posted.


----------



## Toohotruk

Try Imageshack.us 

Works great!

I would love to see your old Z2!!! :naughty:


----------



## knightrider

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*



Echo63 said:


> the L4 was an off duty EDC - i actually managed to kill the LuxV in it, and replaced it with a Cree XRE- i now want to crack it open again, and see what i can stuff in it.



I'm impressed! You wore out the Lux V led. That is quite an accomplishment. I remember reading that it was 500 hours to led death, not sure though. Seems like you ran quite a number of batteries through it.


----------



## rfnv

Here's my E01 which i've tossed at walls and on the floor quite a few times to show friends how confident i am in its durability.


http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/1887/imag0013jz.jpg

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2319/imag0010h.jpg

*[over-size images replaced by links. Please read Rule 3. - DM51]* 

Still not horribly scarred yet, heh.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*



knightrider said:


> I'm impressed! You wore out the Lux V led. That is quite an accomplishment. I remember reading that it was 500 hours to led death, not sure though. Seems like you ran quite a number of batteries through it.


 
Maybe he kept using RCR123 cells and blew the poor emitter. :shrug:


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool looking Z2! Thanks for the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## leukos

icpd30 said:


> Shortest story possible: 20+/- year-old SurefireZ2


 
I'm not sure the Z2 pictured is 20+ years old. The hex bezel, the serial number, and the website on the tailcap TMK came much later than 1990.


----------



## Tempest UK

leukos said:


> I'm not sure the Z2 pictured is 20+ years old. The hex bezel, the serial number, and the website on the tailcap TMK came much later than 1990.



I'm not sure exactly when the Z2 was introduced, but it is the successor to the 6Z. The features you describe, and indeed the Z2 model itself, are of a later vintage.

It certainly has a very worn tailcap! 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Echo63

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*



knightrider said:


> I'm impressed! You wore out the Lux V led. That is quite an accomplishment. I remember reading that it was 500 hours to led death, not sure though. Seems like you ran quite a number of batteries through it.


I would not be surprised if it went 500hrs - Pilas for Guilt free lumens 
i was working security at the time, and it was my off duty edc, but it got used inside a lot too due to the wall of light that it is famous for.
Honestly - it was carried a heck of a lot, and just used. I just swapped Pilas over when they went flat or once a week (whichever came first) 
the clicky feels all mushy, and the rubber on the tail is worn almost smooth.



Monocrom said:


> Maybe he kept using RCR123 cells and blew the poor emitter. :shrug:


nope - Pila 168s cells, i bought 2, and wore both of them out, ran a AW 17670 for a few cycles, then the just some of the elements in the led would come on dim and flicker.
I think it only ran 1 or 2 sets of primaries in its life

it works again with the Cree in it, but i might get it rebuilt with a MCE (i want to get my U2 and L2 done too)


----------



## leukos

Here's my yellow G2 that does garage duty. It routinely gets covered in grease and oil. It gets dropped constantly on the concrete floor. This is about as clean as it gets after scrubbing it with Fast Orange and dish soap. It has an el cheapo DX five mode CREE drop-in. I only use it on it's lowest level. Runs all day long while I am swearing under the car.


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool! That's the most well used G2 I have ever seen! 

Makes mine look brand new.


----------



## beach honda




----------



## Russianesq

beach honda,

whats the story what happened?

I dont think the damage is from loose change in ur pocket.


----------



## beach honda

i'm tellin ya brother, that light gets carried in the same pocket as a spyderco and a titanium ra clicky so all kinds of stuff rub on it and plus i beat the hell out of it doing mechanical inspections and it gets tossed around...


----------



## :)>

What does the Ti Ra Clicky look like?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very nice to see that so many people are using their E1Bs as EDC beaters.

I was going to post mine, but it looks new compared to most I've seen here. Just a few gashes and dents


----------



## Toohotruk

We like to see lights with just a few gashes and dents too...


----------



## SoCalDep

My work Streamlight SL20X:











My Fenix TK20 (Carried at work almost daily for a year):









My Surefire Z2 with SF LED:









and my Streamlight Key Mate:


----------



## bullterrier

My old P3D premium 100 it juse to be black 

















my two P3D premium 100 one in mint condition and my other bout are black


----------



## bullterrier

my nightcore EX10 GDP


----------



## Jash




----------



## grumbler

I thought that type-III anodizing was "harder than diamonds". How wear resistant is it really? If I pocket carry my LX2 with my keys will it look as bad as some of these?


----------



## jellydonut

I've scratched Surefire's HA 'natural' anodizing pretty easily with a stainless steel Leatherman tool.

This is an old Mag 2C which used to belong to my dad:






He gave it to me once I gave his Mags a new lease on life with Malkoff XP-G dropins. 'I don't need two any more.. Take one.' Obviously I picked the one that was most beat up.:devil:






New UCL glass, stock plastic reflector (cut down for the dropin), copper sleeve from Britelumens to fit the dropin and Malkoff 2C XP-G dropin. I guess it's a 'sleeper' light now.


----------



## ^Gurthang

Looking at all the "well loved" lights reminds me of a story related to New England Modified legend Lem Bohler. When asked why his cars always looked like $%!# his response was, "my cars may look like the bottom of a canary cage on the outside, but inside, PERFECT!" 

Same goes here. Rough on the outside. "The Right Stuff" on the inside. Thanks for the pics....


----------



## Notsure Fire

beach honda said:


>



wow, that's what I like to see, something that actually gets used..hah


----------



## KevinL

May I share just a tailcap. 

E1e+KL1, my EDC for 5 solid years, beaten to crap by the keys, the Inka and the Leatherman on my keyring. 






Found a new home with an owner who was dead keen to have a Z52, even one has 'well seasoned' as this! (exact same pic I sent him)

An E1B is doing EDC beater duty now in its place. You see, a pricier light (though with an ordinary finish - the price has to go into the guts) is worth it as an EDC because YOU WILL USE IT. What's the point of paying $200 to light it up once a week; if you paid that same $200 and used it every day you would certainly get more mileage!


----------



## Monocrom

I can understand wanting a bullet-proof reliable tailcap on an E-series light.

I've got a couple of them. Those little Z52s are like circular gold nuggets.


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

Just wanted to give this one a bump, hoping you all will re-post the pics that got lost. :naughty:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

I love how titanium resists dents and the look of all the surface scratches.

The McGizmo LS20 has been my EDC along with a 007 since the day I recieved them.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*



Toohotruk said:


> Just wanted to give this one a bump, hoping you all will re-post the pics that got lost. :naughty:



Me too.

Bill


----------



## whill44

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

This thread is also one of my favorites.


----------



## jac2001

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

_Here are a pair of my 'beaters'...

My Lx2...










....and my old D2 with a Solarforce extension attached to my truck gun.:naughty:












_


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## asleep

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*



whill44 said:


> This thread is also one of my favorites.


Yeah I dig this thread, too.

Beat 'em up, post 'em up.


----------



## redaudi

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

i'll have to throw some pictures up of my streamlight that's had some good use over the years.


----------



## Machete God

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*


----------



## computernut

bullterrier said:


> my nightcore EX10 GDP



Sweet looking light!


----------



## lpd226

*Re: Show your scars!*

My first EDC which I carried for 5 years. It's a RiverRock 1aa and it's been through hell and back (washed and dried/dropped numerous times) and still kickin




















And my new EDC Quark 123 lego with tac tailcap and jetbeam pocket clip




And heck why not my whole lineup (quark mini 123, quark lego 123, riverrock, jetbeam rrt-0 r5, jetbeam jet iii M r5


----------



## bullterrier

*Re: Show your scars!*

my old surefire 6p 






my Fenix E01 





my NiteCore EZAA 










and my Fenix P3D premium 100


----------



## Xacto

bullterrier said:


> my old surefire 6p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


 
Did you change the body at one point? I wonder how it happened that the head and the tailcap show more wear than the body.

Thanks

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## bullterrier

Xacto said:


> Did you change the body at one point? I wonder how it happened that the head and the tailcap show more wear than the body.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



no but i did throw it in the dishwasher with my fenix p3d at one point to wash them. 
and the ano got miss colored on the head and tailcap same on the Fenix.


----------



## Xacto

bullterrier said:


> no but i did throw it in the dishwasher with my fenix p3d at one point to wash them.
> and the ano got miss colored on the head and tailcap same on the Fenix.



Lol, so this is the equivalent to stone-washed or pre-worn Jeans. ;-) 

Thanks for the info.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## bullterrier

Xacto said:


> Lol, so this is the equivalent to stone-washed or pre-worn Jeans. ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



yes but it looks like the body ano quality is better than the head and the tailcap?


----------



## Monocrom

That looks like a custom FiveMega body.


----------



## Kestrel

A recent addition to my collection - unfortunately I cannot claim this honest wear for myself though.


----------



## RobertM

Team Member said:


> ...
> Polarion PH40
> What a light!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, my EDC SF M6....


 
I must say, I didn't expect to see a well used PH40 (or an M6 for that matter) in this thread. Awesome!


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> A recent addition to my collection - unfortunately I cannot claim this honest wear for myself though.


 
Did the seller at least have a good story behind it? Used in Iraq? On-duty daily EDC for an LEO? His 5 year-old get a hold of it one afternoon?


----------



## Kestrel

Monocrom said:


> Did the seller at least have a good story behind it? Used in Iraq? On-duty daily EDC for an LEO? His 5 year-old get a hold of it one afternoon?


Sorry, the seller had rec'd it with a trade deal or parts package or something - the original grip ring had been superglued to the body. :sick2: The light had to be submersed in acetone for ~24 hrs to get rid of the residue. 

"<ring ring> Hello SureFire? Please send me one grip ring for a 6Z." 


With regards to good stories, I guess I could post a pic of my SureFire L2 which my wife had in Afghanistan for 6 months, but unfortunately, no battle scars on the light (and most fortunately, none on her either. )


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> With regards to good stories, I guess I could post a pic of my SureFire L2 which my wife had in Afghanistan for 6 months, but unfortunately, no battle scars on the light (and most fortunately, none on her either. )


 
Glad to hear Mrs. Kestrel made it back safe & sound.

But yeah, would love to see the L2. A light that went to war for 6 months . . . I bet there's a tiny scratch somewhere on it. Post pics, I'll try to find it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk




----------



## gallonoffuel

My ARC AAA has gotten a little anodizing wear from being on my keys.


----------



## LE6920

Long time friend. Almost sold it once since it was kind of "retired". CPF talked me out of it and now it remains in the collection. I had this 6P and a 8N for many years.


----------



## Kestrel

LE6920 said:


> Long time friend. Almost sold it once since it was kind of "retired". CPF talked me out of it and now it remains in the collection.


Very very nice - lots of honest wear would be an understatement.
Good that you've kept it, thanks for the pics.


----------



## jellydonut

Like Kestrel, I cannot claim credit for the wear on this one. It was bought this way.










It is currently host to a LumensFactory EO-9, and is set to receive a brand new (OEM) lens, and an Oveready ZeroRez switch kit. Of course, no refinish will ever take place.


----------



## radioactive_man

My EDC (Jetbeam RRT-0 XP-G R5 with the 4/5 stage control ring)


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool to see a Jetbeam on here! :thumbsup:

And I love the classic 6Ps...they look cool with some wear on them. :naughty:


----------



## radioactive_man

Toohotruk said:


> Cool to see a Jetbeam on here! :thumbsup:
> 
> And I love the classic 6Ps...they look cool with some wear on them. :naughty:



My Jetbeam has been dropped a few dozen times and it lives in my right pants pocket with my keys, hence the worn anodizing. Right after I got it I froze it for 3 hours with a battery in it. It lit right up after that. Then I dumped it into hot water. Still worked.

People say, that Jetbeam has shoddy quality control, and I tend to believe those people because there are so many horror stories about Jetbeam, but when they get a light right, it sure doesn't suck.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Not as beaten as some on here, but here's my L2p, fitted with a Panasonic 2900mAh 18650 and a Kerberos Triple dropin, using 90-CRI XP-G's. 500 warm and toasty lumens for an hour on high. I've been EDC'ing it for a little while now, and it's starting to take its toll.


----------



## Borad

No more "keychain light" for me. My keys weren't kind to my Solitaire. I use a key case now and when I get my Fenix E05 I may attach it like this:


----------



## Boss Hogg

After a hard day's work.


----------



## DM51

Boss Hogg said:


>


I don't think we want to hear where you dropped that, lol


----------



## Xacto

Boss Hogg said:


> After a hard day's work.



Is that the new type of cerakote? ;-) 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Glock27

It looks like you were forced to swallow it 
G27


----------



## Zeruel

Glock27 said:


> It looks like you were forced to swallow it
> G27


 
And came out the other end! :green:


----------



## radioactive_man

Boss Hogg said:


> After a hard day's work.


 
You can't post this without posting the background story


----------



## Monocrom

I think I hear David crying.


----------



## rudy

Surefire E1B. Been carried daily since Oct. 2008. In April 2009 I dropped it ~3 ft onto pavement and it no longer turned on--had to have the head replaced. As can be seen in the pictures, the tailcap has seen the worst treatment--the rubber boot is completely smooth now. The edges on the tailcap and the head are all worn off. I think it makes the light look nice.


----------



## Xacto

rudy said:


> [...]the rubber boot is completely smooth now. [...]




How did you manage that!?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## lightr07

Xacto said:


> How did you manage that!?
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


 
+1 I've never heard of someone managing to completely smooth a SureFire tailcap, and I've heard a lot about SureFire tailcaps.


----------



## rudy

lightr07 said:


> +1 I've never heard of someone managing to completely smooth a SureFire tailcap, and I've heard a lot about SureFire tailcaps.


 
I just used it, I guess... ~2.5 years of use (replaced it with a z68 a month or two ago). It has been carried clipped bezel down to my jeans pocket 75% of the time. The other 25% of the time, it has been in the pocket (not clipped) of a pair of dockers with an inhaler (athsma) and a tube of chapstick. Other than that, I've used it. Your guess is as good as mine!

Here's a picture of it next to a tailcap from my L4:


----------



## Tempest UK

I've smoothed out the tailcaps of a 6P and an A2. The rubber boot on the 6P's Z41 eventually got worn right through.


----------



## Boss Hogg

Boss Hogg said:


> After a hard day's work.



I have since the post cleaned that puppy up but no pictures yet. All the gunk you see covered on it is insulation foam. I spent 3 days working underneath the house with the flashlight spraying insulation which instantly gave it a special look. Was using it as my light around the house, but now she's my beater light with a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## radioactive_man

Boss Hogg said:


> I have since the post cleaned that puppy up but no pictures yet. All the gunk you see covered on it is insulation foam. I spent 3 days working underneath the house with the flashlight spraying insulation which instantly gave it a special look. Was using it as my light around the house, but now she's my beater light with a lot of sentimental value.


 
What brand and model?


----------



## Boss Hogg

radioactive_man said:


> What brand and model?





Monocrom said:


> I think I hear David crying.



That's a hint


----------



## Xacto

Tempest UK said:


> I've smoothed out the tailcaps of a 6P and an A2. The rubber boot on the 6P's Z41 eventually got worn right through.



I find that a little bit scary regarding the toughness of the boot.... does your thumb has extra-grip sandpaper on its contact surface (sorry, could not resist ;-) )

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## AN/PVS-14

Boss Hogg said:


> After a hard day's work.


I have to ask...is it still fully functional? Wow.


----------



## radioactive_man

Boss Hogg said:


> That's a hint


 
Quark AA?


----------



## TyJo

radioactive_man said:


> Quark AA?


 Yes.


----------



## Boss Hogg

AN/PVS-14 said:


> I have to ask...is it still fully functional? Wow.



Yes, works like a charm. Just had a cosmetic change that's all.

Xacto, yes it's the Quark AA.


----------



## Tempest UK

Xacto said:


> I find that a little bit scary regarding the toughness of the boot.... does your thumb has extra-grip sandpaper on its contact surface (sorry, could not resist ;-) )


 
The A2's tailcap smoothed out from years of daily use. The 6P was used a lot while I was wearing gloves with quite a rough textured outer lining, so it was almost like sandpaper


----------



## SoCalDep

Tempest UK said:


> The A2's tailcap smoothed out from years of daily use. The 6P was used a lot while I was wearing gloves with quite a rough textured outer lining, so it was almost like sandpaper


 
My Z2's boot has worn smooth as well. The light is around ten or eleven years old and was carried daily for several of those years.


----------



## Meganoggin

CAUTION: TRASHED SURFACE :duh2:






Propper user - note: domed lexan lens from over enthusiatic application of P61...


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice!


----------



## lasermax

With all these lights like this all this does is give it charcter plus makes me want to buy these tried trued and tested to this shows how tuff they are I love it well made light thanks folks on the pics awsome tuffness and geared to last


----------



## amy822

*Re: Show your scars!*



TigerhawkT3 said:


> This side faces outward when the light sits in the holster. The other side is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my P1, which hangs on a keyring on a Keyper:



Love this one!


----------



## BigNick

*Re: Show your scars!*

heres my beat up lights. i work as an automotive technician. i use these two streamlight stingers every day. one sits on the charger wile i use the other. once one dies, i swap out to the other. they have been worked pretty hard. hard enough that they sometimes come apart, but go back together and keep going.


IMG_0411 by bigsliknick, on Flickr


IMG_0412 by bigsliknick, on Flickr


----------



## TyJo

I don't think any of my lights will ever top that ^^^^.


----------



## tam17

This is my seriously thrashed Streamlight Key-Mate (red LED). Anodizing almost gone after a year or so on a keychain. Still alive, though :sick2:






Cheers,

Tam


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool to see some seriously used Streamlights on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDread

I can not wait until my SureFire 6P Defender looks like these. I actually wasn't too happy with my finish anyways. My sister took it for a walk and totally dinged up a "prong" of the strike bezel when she fell. The 6PD hit the concrete hard and theres some impact marks all over it, and the tail cap. How do you post pictures? I'd love to add to this thread.


----------



## JNieporte

Solarforce L2. It was originally black...


----------



## mesnake92

Meganoggin said:


> CAUTION: TRASHED SURFACE :duh2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propper user - note: domed lexan lens from over enthusiatic application of P61...


 That is really sweet looking


----------



## Meganoggin

mesnake92 said:


> That is really sweet looking



Thank you - I will have to take some pictures of my mangled M2 at the weekend!

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## bullterrier

JNieporte said:


> Solarforce L2. It was originally black...



it looks like mine solarforce when i put it in the dishwasher to clean it. 
it did get clean even the ano got washt awey


----------



## Echo63

JNieporte said:


> Solarforce L2. It was originally black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
That light looks like its had a bit of hard use !
and is that a Victorinox/Swiss army tattoo ?


----------



## Toohotruk

Meganoggin said:


> Thank you - I will have to take some pictures of my mangled M2 at the weekend!


----------



## JNieporte

Echo63 said:


> That light looks like its had a bit of hard use !
> and is that a Victorinox/Swiss army tattoo ?



Yes, a Victorinox logo tattoo. I've got lots of ink, mostly from the military.


----------



## Meganoggin

One slightly mangled M2


----------



## beach honda

me likey a used c2\m2!


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool M2!


----------



## bugsy714

Now this is a glorious thread! Paying tribute to those of us who actually use our lights =)

I really wish I took pics of my 5 year old edc c2HA prior to cerakoting it but I still have the z48 uncoated, I'll dig it out and get a pic, the switchboot is worn smooth and the anno is all chewed up! I also have a jet-1 that has done keychain duty for 4 years....


----------



## mvyrmnd

My Tri-EDC has a busy and hard life. Was originally orange cerakote, that was taken off on a polishing wheel, then was bead blasted and is now pocket carried. Scratches a grime and dust is it's life. Goes like the clappers though


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bnemmie

Man I like this thread lol


----------



## nbp

This G2L is kinda beat up after I dropped it off a 60 foot tower onto concrete yesterday. :devil:


----------



## hkowboy

I'm sure these all qualify! lol!


----------



## madecov

Very cool thread, none of mine are this beat up (yet). But I'm working on it.


----------



## NET WT

A TerraLUX Lightstar 100. After being used for a couple years.


----------



## Mark-60

It has a new LED head and clicky tail cap. I've had this light for about 15 years or so.


----------



## ddac

Here's mine. Not as beat up as most of you guys.

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx56/_cadd_/Misc/2012_0102_010022Medium.jpg

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx56/_cadd_/Misc/2012_0102_010117Medium.jpg

http://i741.photobucket.com/albums/xx56/_cadd_/Misc/2012_0102_010154Medium.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## archer6817j

Does it count if I beat it up on purpose?


----------



## skillet

How this for abused....

You can read the whole story here


----------



## mvyrmnd

archer6817j said:


> Does it count if I beat it up on purpose?



That depends on what you did to it


----------



## Helmut.G

archer6817j said:


> Does it count if I beat it up on purpose?


only if it's expensive :nana:


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Show your scars!*

Coincidentally, I just watched your vid on Youtube last night! Nice light, even with the character marks.


----------



## Toohotruk

skillet said:


> How this for abused....
> 
> You can read the whole story here...



Did you ever send your story to Surefire? And is your son still using the light?


----------



## skillet

Yes, but never heard back. Should have dictated the story to a more eloquent writer!! I'm using the body and T/C now.. I'm letting my son use one that is 17670 compatible..


----------



## Burntrubber87




----------



## TyJo

Burntrubber87 said:


>


Do you work in a sandpaper factory?


----------



## Toohotruk

I believe that's the first HDS on the beater thread...very cool!


----------



## Burntrubber87

I bought it used about 3 years ago. been in my pocket since and i'm a mechanic. I've been a transmission installer at a local independent repair shop for about two, the light has been through everyday of work with me. being in the northeast..the rust and dirt, grime etc on some vehicles is beyond your worst nightmare..its nice having something that works..every time you push the button..broke the enormous clip it had, and two novatac clips..lives in my tool cart most days..


----------



## nbp

Best beater pic yet burntrubber87! Way to go! That one looks worse than the one on Henry's site almost!


----------



## think2x

I'd love to take the HDS off your hands..........it *is* OLD and WORN OUT after all. :devil:


----------



## Burntrubber87

think2x said:


> I'd love to take the HDS off your hands..........it *is* OLD and WORN OUT after all. :devil:


Hmmn...
It'd be hard to get rid of..but can't hurt to ask whatcha' got for trade?


----------



## Toohotruk

Love the toolbox shot!


----------



## Mark-60

Another shot of the tailcap of my 15 year old 6P.


----------



## SaturnNyne

Burntrubber87 said:


>


Wow, that one's a first for me. Burntrubber, my Clicky registry would be _honored_ to include that light if you'd like to submit its serial, assuming you can still read it....


As for beat up lights, about the only damage my lights seem to take is an occasional bit of tail ano chipping from drops.


----------



## Burntrubber87

SaturnNyne said:


> Wow, that one's a first for me. Burntrubber, my Clicky registry would be _honored_ to include that light if you'd like to submit its serial, assuming you can still read it....



Yeah, unfortunately the serial # on the bezel is long gone..i wrote it down when it first started disappearing but..can't for the life of me remember where i wrote that down..





I would if I could, Saturn. 
I take it thats the only serial # on the light?


----------



## OCD

Burntrubber87 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the serial # on the bezel is long gone..i wrote it down when it first started disappearing but..can't for the life of me remember where i wrote that down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I could, Saturn.
> I take it thats the only serial # on the light?



Maybe the person you bought it from still has the SN written down some where? Mabey PM them to see? :shrug:


----------



## sidoe

I would consider some of these photos works of art. hehe I love em.


----------



## SaturnNyne

Burntrubber87 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the serial # on the bezel is long gone..i wrote it down when it first started disappearing but..can't for the life of me remember where i wrote that down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I could, Saturn.
> I take it thats the only serial # on the light?


Ah, that's too bad. Yeah, the bezel is the only place the serial is recorded.


----------



## Toohotruk

sidoe said:


> I would consider some of these photos works of art. hehe I love em.



Me too...this is my favorite thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK

I always enjoy checking in on this thread  Great pics, everyone.

A couple of mine:






I recently replaced the original head with a KX4, so it looks relatively new compared to the rest of it. I've gouged chunks of metal out of the tailcap from it hitting the ground repeatedly over the years, and then had to file down some pretty nasty sharp edges that resulted. 






My EDC E1B  One of the old models before they were upgraded. It has been dropped, smacked about and used to hammer tent pegs in the absence of anything more suitable.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice!


----------



## välineurheilija

This is what i sometimes use at work the lense is gone and the rubberboot from the switch 







Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## CLBME

I can't remember if I posted this here or not- anyway how about being beaten up in progress?


----------



## vollertron

lots of maglites in this thread no doubt lol


----------



## whill44

I feel like this thread needs a little love so here go's. This Novtac Storm was my first work flashlight. I will say it's tough, it's been dropped many times on concrete from about three feet. What happens is it's sitting on a running machine and gets vibrated off. Due to the flaky UI and short run times after about three months I replaced it with a Maratac AA.



Untitled by whill44, on Flickr

I used this light which was my edc at the time for about four months or so. It was abused in the same fashion as above. I gave it to a co worker as a gift because he was using a two dollar home depot and I just couldn't take it anymore. Besides I had just gotten a new Zebra to use.



Untitled by whill44, on Flickr

So far this has been the best light for the type of work I'm doing. I glued a magnet on the end and never looked back.



Untitled by whill44, on Flickr


----------



## LJUSMC

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Fenix LD10 - been my EDC for about 2 years now. Its kinda funny... I keep it clipped to my back left pocket, and almost all of my pants have a hole worn through right where the front of the light sits.

















Reptilezs said:


> well ill start since i made this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif this is a solitare that my dad has had for atleast 10 years on his keychain. the origonal color is black.


----------



## gallonoffuel

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool!


----------



## Korgath

This is what tools are all about  Getting beat up and still here and working when you need them!


----------



## jh333233

My latest "beat up light"
Beated heavily by myself
http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/421584_277795745681998_127053349_n.jpg
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/73356_277795765681996_788362139_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/67984_277795752348664_508324680_n.jpg
http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533709_277795782348661_252060636_n.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Foot Hill

New ones at left and center. 
Older well used stylus on right.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Nice! Ill have to post a pic of my 6C Mag!


----------



## Pekka

Beat up lights? 
I never beat up my lights. They all have only honest wear on them, like this fella here:





And it works just good as new! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk

That's cool!


----------



## Toohotruk

Here's a couple of mine, one an update from earlier in the thread...my ROV Highbeam 3W 2AA that I've used and abused for about six years:






And one I've never posted...my first run 4Sevens Quark AA, that I run on a Li-Ion:






Both great lights and have proven to be tough as nails.


----------



## bnemmie

I must say, this is one of my favorite threads on CPF. I wish I had a light worthy enough to post lol


----------



## kosPap

this is not mine, i was just commissioned to fix it.
The light (Romisen Rv235) was rattling all over when it came to me and it seems it was the moving reflector that de-domed the LED!


----------



## Toohotruk

Is that a P60 friendly light, ala' Surefire 3P?

It definitely looks cool with a lot of wear.


----------



## kosPap

no...its module is shown infront...

what is cool is that the owner will NOt retire it!


----------



## D2000

mvyrmnd said:


> My Tri-EDC has a busy and hard life. Was originally orange cerakote, that was taken off on a polishing wheel, then was bead blasted and is now pocket carried. Scratches a grime and dust is it's life. Goes like the clappers though



Is this Aluminium?


----------



## nbp

D2000 said:


> Is this Aluminium?



Yes.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Show your USED, beat up flashlights!*

I know it's been a while since this was posted by Machete God #322 but does anyone else see the little mans face in center of that lens crack. 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## lightcycle1

Thats creepy dude.

Looks like the devil...:what:

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toohotruk

That's pretty cool! oo:


----------



## Machete God

lightcycle1 is right, the guy looks like he has horns and a lopsided goatee, LOL!

Thanks for pointing it out, whill44. I never noticed it myself! That light went on long term loan to a friend I rarely see now. Last I heard of it, the glass had all fallen out so the devil-man should have been exorcised from the light... I hope oo:


----------



## lightcycle1

too bad you still didnt have the cracked lens intact in the light with that little devil there, that might have brought you big bucks on Ebay. You could claim the light flew out of your hand unexplainedly when you shined the light at a church or something, you picked it up and there was the smiling devil.

Bidding ended for this item.
Winning bid:...........$666
High bidder......Glenn_Danzig

SOLD!
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toohotruk

lightcycle1 said:


> ...Bidding ended for this item.
> Winning bid:...........$666
> High bidder......Glenn_Danzig
> 
> SOLD!...


----------



## Slumber

whill44 said:


> I know it's been a while since this was posted by Machete God #322 but does anyone else see the little mans face in center of that lens crack.
> 
> Kinda looks like this


----------



## D2000

nbp said:


> Yes.


Mines well on it's way to looking like this. Still has most of its cerakote but will remove it all in favour of the bare look soon.


----------



## BenChiew

D2000 said:


> Mines well on it's way to looking like this. Still has most of its cerakote but will remove it all in favour of the bare look soon.



Are you serious? I thought Cerakote was supposed to be a tough layer. 
What have you been doing to your light?


----------



## Incoherent

I didn't know that a "Show your beat up light" thread existed, so I'm moving my post here from "Show Your Surefire Collection" thread.

This is my carry light for the past 15 plus years. Parts of it is worn down to bare aluminum and the tailcap is polished gloss from repeated draws from its pouch. When the C2 was first released sometime in the late 90s, it was sold as an M2 and labeled as such on the packaging. This light has recently been updated with a Malkoff drop-in LED.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cland72

Haha, there are some guys here who's hearts are breaking because you used a crosshair logo C2 instead of keeping it on a shelf somewhere. Great looking light, and it is surely a testament to Surefire's durability and longevity.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool C2! oo: 

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## D2000

Before - All beaten





After: Better than new baby!


----------



## pelks

Here's my used VB-16. I use it for general home activities:candle:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Here's my newest EDC beater light.
Sporting wtv Malkoff i feel like bringing along.







WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## tobrien

these are some amazing photos and accompanying stories


----------



## jamie.91

jamesmtl514 said:


> Here's my newest EDC beater light.
> Sporting wtv Malkoff i feel like bringing along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE



Arghhh it's not right, that lights way to cool to abuse lol 

Very nice light to EDC 

Here's what I'm currently EDC'ing





















It's a surefire L60 body bored out slightly to take a P60 drop in ( EDC+ tripple xpg ) has a blue switch boot, mcclicky switch, xeno RG03 bezel with GITD O Ring and glass lense with diffuser film applied.

It doesn't look too beat up but it does have a few scars! The head and tailcap were salvaged from a dirt cheap 6P I scored on eBay that had been dropped which left a nice dent in the head and a cracked lense which I soon sorted after I managed to get the original bezel out which was very tight due to the dent in the head so I did have to destroy it to remove it haha


----------



## prime77

Recently won this off eBay. Previous owner really got some use out of it. I got a new drop in for it and it is my new EDC bag light.


----------



## P_A_S_1

What a great thread, post #404 is awesome.


----------



## whill44

You know the great thing about stainless steel is it doesn't show wear and tear even after a year in the same pocket with knives and change. 



Untitled by whill44, on Flickr
You know what's bad about stainless steel is it doesn't show wear and tear after a year in a pocket with knives and change.


----------



## DrafterDan

A modded DX light. Was originally black.


----------



## Canada

My fenix LD01

Probably around 4-5 years old 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Monocrom

That's one well-used Fenix.


----------



## gallonoffuel

Been a while since I've browsed this thread so I thought I'd throw my most recent photo of my ARC AAA (2009) and single stage E1L (2008).


----------



## whill44

gallonoffuel said:


> Been a while since I've browsed this thread so I thought I'd throw my most recent photo of my ARC AAA (2009) and single stage E1L (2008).



Here's someone who likes what they carry and uses it for years. Looking good..:thumbsup:


----------



## Disciple

D2000 said:


> After: Better than new baby!



Lathe?


----------



## mvyrmnd

My used and abused Tri-EDC is still getting along. 






It had some time off work due to a flickering issue that turned out to be a ****y battery. It's back on full time duty again now.


----------



## Cataract

*The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

Let's face it: we drop our lights, forget them in pant pockets on laundry day and some of us use them for exactly what they were not designed for. Most lights survive, some die. Which of your flashlights has survived (or died) an unusual event the maker certainly wouldn't tell you to try just for fun? Regular falls, epic falls, nail banging, tell us all!

* I remember seeing a few threads on flashlight abuse, but a search seems to point that they are mostly individual stories. the spirit here is to list specific lights and which unusual or abusive event/accident it survived or not.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

Here I go:

-Photon Micro (red):
I got the idea for this thread when I pulled my pants out of the washer and it took me a few seconds to process why my cargo's had a red dot on the leg pocket. This is the second time my red Photon Micro goes through the washer. Last time I found it lying on the bottom of the drier turned off. 

-Quark 123 tactical (all events for the very same light):
Dropped multiple times on concrete floor. no marks I can tell of. some of those drops were on purpose just to show why I'd pay 70$ instead of 30 for my light.
Once flew out of my pocket 6-7 feet onto tiles. A little flat edge on the tail.
Dropped in film fixer (basically concentrated vinegar) and it took about a minute to take it out. The Ano seems a tiny notch bluer than before.
Survived the washer and dryer a couple of times. Epic bangs in the dryer once, but no mark to be found on either the light or inside my appliances. Smelled good, though 

-Fenix PD20:
Same as the previous, but I didn't drop it nearly as often and only one trip through laundry day. 

-Fenix TK40:
Dropped on asphalt once or twice and in gravel at least once. One small dent on the side of the bezel and that was caused by the asphalt, not gravel.

-Terralux TLF-3L2AA:
Fell from the shelf straight to the bottom of the empty washer (approx. 4 foot fall) with a bang so loud my ear was ringing and I thought for sure it made a mark in my brand new washer. Nope, everything is fine.

-Dorcy focusable 2XAA 45 lumens (sorry, I could never find a model # and it was discontinued a long time ago):
Dropped once on carpet flooring. An inductor came loose and it never worked again. Got my money back from the store. 
I did like the far throwing pencil beam to 30-40 degree flood, but it was the last one on the shelf, so I figured someone was telling me something.


----------



## ven

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

Maglites i have dropped in past have always blown the bulb,torches are tough though.

Most dropped abused light i have used as my lenser t7,that was a good few years of anywhere from 2hrs up to 5hrs left on............just left.............a day .Pretty much 5 days a week,but an easy 3 days a week.
Within 1 week(probably a day or 2) i dropped it on a tiled floor,on the button,would not always click on,this was replaced free within a day of ringing ledco.

After that the mount of times dropped,well lost count of times it rolled off my tool chest at around 1m,then of inside off machinery on to metal floor.Then drops onto industrial surface(for heavy plant machinery ).If i said 50 drops to play it safe on the well under guestimate........
One thing that is a pet hate now is lights that dont have anti roll,cant always be avoided though if its a specific light you want.......
Can see part of the plastic lens eventually gave in,did not effect beam/focus though and still worked fine


----------



## parnass

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

I dropped a yellow LED Lenser Frogman (4AAA) flashlight on my foot while wearing slippers. The fall caused a surface mount component to separate from the printed circuit board so I resoldered it.

I was surprised that the flashlight did not survive the 3 foot accidental drop onto a semi-soft surface.


----------



## bbrins

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

Probably once a week, I manage to drop my Surefire 6P in some spectacular fashion, like dropping it down a flight of steps, it has spent the night in the bottom of a sump pump pit, it spends it's days in my pocket with my keys, it regularly gets used out in the rain or snow, sometimes gets set down in the mud, gets covered in grease while working on tractors, been through the laundry a few times, none of his as killed it. The only time I have ever managed to disable it is when I dropped it off a roof from two stories up directly on the tail switch(McClicky), took me five minutes to replace the broken switch when I got home. It isn't a stock 6P, it is Oveready bored, has an EDC+ X60L drop-in, McClicky switch, and an Oveready bezel ring.

My other lights have been pretty reliable too, but none of them get used like this 6P, including the other 6P's.


----------



## PCC

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

Posted elsewhere and copied here verbatim:







Let me tell you about this little light. It's a ThruNite Ti that was csshih's attempt to break it, hence the scuffs and dents. It was dunked, smashed, thrown out a thirteen story window a few times, thrown against a brick wall as hard as it could be flung, and it still worked. He actually broke it after he decided to dismantle it since blunt force trauma wasn't causing it to stop working. The only thing I've done to it was to remove the keying lug as it was tearing up my pants pocket due to damage. The light still works, just that it won't go into high mode and it can be fixed by soldering one thing back on, but, I like this light the way it is and it will remain as-is.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

3.5 foot fall onto hard pavement.(While still in my pocket.)
Light abused was a HDS Rotary 250.
This happened on March 5,2014.

(I had tripped and fallen off of the loading dock at work.)

The light survived without a scratch..I didn't.
(I only got bruised up and twisted my ankle..surprisingly enough.)


----------



## kelmo

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

My trusty Arc AAA-P has been in two Warrior Dashes (mud runs), the Pacific ocean, the Mediterranean sea, and countless lakes, rivers, and swimming pools.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: The Flashlight Abuse Thread / Which light survived what event?*

Loving those stories! Hungry for more


----------



## ChrisGarrett

DrafterDan said:


> A modded DX light. Was originally black.



I've got a Cold Steel Recon Tanto myself...a factory second that I bought over 20 years ago. Very sharp and not a lot of cash.

Chris


----------



## N_N_R

My Olight i3s, almost half a year old. The clip broke, but the thing's still functioning perfectly. My favourite AAA light.


----------



## MerkurMan

Haven't been around here in a while but I just happened across this thread and I love seeing all the well-loved hardware in here. Apologies for the storm of images, but I got a little carried away methinks.  

Here's my favourite light of all, my beloved H60W. Tried, tested, and true. Still works as flawlessly today as it did when it was new. Carried every day, used almost daily, sometimes for 12+hrs at a time while working on cars and machinery. It's been soaked in sweat, oil, grease, brake fluid, solvents, gasoline, and pretty much anything else I could throw at it. The headband is quite stretched, and isn't quite as elastic as it once was, as can be evidenced by the comparison shot with a new ZL headband. After a few hours of wear, it gets quite loose, and that logo gets even longer! The plastic optic has been fogged by abrasion and chemical exposure, but it still throws out a lovely, artifact-free wall of neutral-tinted goodness for about 4 hours on a charge. I can usually estimate how long I've been working by how many battery changes I've effected.











Moving on to an SC60W that was carried daily for a couple of years, and now serves as a backup light that gets knocked around inside my backpack. The switch is slightly flaky, but it doesn't hamper the function of the light, and the boot has taken on a nice smooth texture. Very impressed with the early ZL ano, as it still sticks to the aluminum, even when dented fairly deeply.











Then I moved on to an SC600W (notice a pattern?) that stayed in the pocket for a few years until just recently, when I inserted a flat-top 18650 that had a crushed positive plate. In tightening the battery cap, the face of the cell was forced in to the circuit board, leaving a deep imprint of several components in the face of the battery, and must have damaged something, as it is now restricted to medium and high modes with no more 10-minute high-medium step down. It's been sadly demoted to backup duty as well, and I no longer lend it out, as it does get quite warm when left on high unsupervised. It's sad that after all the drops, rolls, submerging, chemical exposure, and endless hours of use this light survived, that it was a simple damaged battery that signaled its retirement from daily duty.
















This recent event has forced me to prematurely upgrade my EDC light, and I was lucky enough to find this little guy in stock at precisely the same time that my MkI was damaged. It's only a few weeks old at this point, but it's already seen a fall or two, and I look forward to spending a lot of time with it over the following years. I will say, though, that I prefer the creamy amber tint and stiff, positive switch action of the earlier light to the slightly pinkish hue and soft, mushy button that this SC600W MkII L2 possesses. I guess you can't have it all.






Hopping off the Zebra train for a second, here's my trusty iTP A3 EOS Upgraded, which has lived inside the side pouch of my Leatherman's holster for a number of years now. It's relatively protected inside the elastic channel, but as you can see, the bottom edge does get up close and personal with my Charge TTi, and the aluminum has been sufficiently machined down over time.






I never used this Quark AA-T Ti much, but the limited pocket time it saw did leave a beautiful patina on the bare titanium, and it did see a drop from about 7ft up on to a hardwood deck, leaving behind a slightly warped tailcap. The only way to avoid the nasty green tinge of the cool tint XPG is to run it on high on a 14500, which leaves it with negligible runtime, so it's a nightstand light nowadays.
















And finally, a group shot, minus the Quark.






If my post is slightly image-heavy and needs to be trimmed, accept my apologies and let me know so I can do so.


----------



## whill44

No need, it's all good.


----------



## Toohotruk

Don't you dare take down even a single image! :tsk:

Great series of shots and really cool collection of lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1pt21

Our keychain lights seem to take the most beating (understandably so).

Wife's SL Nano:









Her "Worm" has held up surprisingly well:






Yes, my wife EDC's 3 little lights :twothumbs

Don't want to see this thread die out! Lets keep it alive guys


----------



## YBCold

as seen on "most used lights thread" and EDC forums


----------



## Monocrom

A couple of my bosses have SL Nanos which are so beat up that both are bare aluminum now.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> A couple of my bosses have SL Nanos which are so beat up that both are bare aluminum now.


Yes mine looks more worn that the one pictured above, and it took less than a year. It's now relegated to a drawer.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Here's my shelf queen. 







V11Rvn.


----------



## johnnytoxin

Hi everyone. First post here. I love threads like this so here's my contribution: An oldie but goodie Novatac 120T that I hacked and turned into a 120P(thanks to this forum):devil:. This light has been carried the past 4-5 years. Its been dropped and dunked yet never let me down. I still edc it....untill the Malkoff MDC I ordered shows up.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Welcome  looks like your lights have served you well


----------



## Toohotruk

Great first post Johnny! :welcome:

I'm glad to see this thread pick up again...it's one of my favs! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnytoxin

Thanks guys! Looking forward to learning and participating here on CPF.


----------



## T45

Just sold this one on the marketplace. It looked like this when I got it. Works great, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## mcnabb100

It's not too awfully beat up, but the paint does show an awful lot of wear. The anodizing is only worn through in one spot, so not quite a beat up as a lot of lights, but it has been used a loaner on a couple camping trips so it's definitely seen a tumble or two. I'm not sure if I want to repaint it or just leave it.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Leave it! 

I look at my V11Rvn and sebenza and see all the character they have from their tumbles , scratches , and dings. I love them more for having them and still outperforming the rest.


----------



## cland72

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Agreed, leave it. I enjoy a nice used light - makes me not feel so bad if I drop it or otherwise scuff it up.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

That too. I find I enjoy the light/knife /whatever, much more when I'm not babying it in fear of the smallest scratch


----------



## Slumber

I wasn't babying my SC62d, but it looked really good after 2-3 months of use until last night. I went down on my motorcycle and scraped it up pretty good. It has strands of cotton stuck under the deformed fins. Still works fine.


----------



## nbp

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Hope you are ok after the crash! 

One of the best lights in the thread though!


----------



## Slumber

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



nbp said:


> Hope you are ok after the crash!
> 
> One of the best lights in the thread though!



Thanks. I look a little better than the light, but I'll heal.


----------



## 1pt21

Slumber Pass said:


> I wasn't babying my SC62d, but it looked really good after 2-3 months of use until last night. I went down on my motorcycle and scraped it up pretty good.



Nice Battle Scars!! Now you have a story to tell when you use it :candle:

Hope the light got more road rash than you!!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Slumber Pass said:


> I wasn't babying my SC62d, but it looked really good after 2-3 months of use until last night. I went down on my motorcycle and scraped it up pretty good. It has strands of cotton stuck under the deformed fins. Still works fine.



What a treat to see your torch. Thanks so much. One could say it spared you from getting some of the asphalt interaction. But did you get bruised by it?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Slumber

KITROBASKIN said:


> What a treat to see your torch. Thanks so much. One could say it spared you from getting some of the asphalt interaction. But did you get bruised by it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



I hadn't thought of it that way. I guess whatever abuse it took was abuse I didn't have too. I didn't get bruised by the light, but I did get a good amount of road rash on the arms and required some stitches as well.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Glad you are basically OK. I still have a road rash scar on my elbow from a spill ~10 years ago.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tmack

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Me too. Got my entire right thigh and *** check, right forearm, and a big old scar on my hairline. 

We are all lucky they are just scars.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

It took a few years, but finally I'm able to submit my own 'work' here in this thread, lol.

(Both the *Fenix LD01* & *Streamlight Microstream* body & tailswitch were new/mint when I first started using this combo.)







I find it interesting to see how much better the Fenix HA has held up compared to the anodizing on the Streamlight body and switch.

I'm actually not sure if Streamlight's ano is a lesser iteration of Type III or just Type II.
Edit: Just did some searching and yes the Streamlight MS ano is only Type II.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



Kestrel said:


> It took a few years, but finally I'm able to submit my own 'work' here in this thread, lol.
> 
> (Both the *Fenix LD01* & *Streamlight Microstream* body & tailswitch were new/mint when I first started using this combo.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting to see how much better the Fenix HA has held up compared to the anodizing on the Streamlight body and switch.
> 
> (I'm actually not sure if Streamlight's ano is a lesser iteration of Type III or just Type II.)



You are saying that both the Fenix section and the Streamlight part are roughly the same age and have been as one unit since they got the evident wear? Unusually different durability or is it not so rare?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



KITROBASKIN said:


> You are saying that both the Fenix section and the Streamlight part are roughly the same age and have been as one unit since they got the evident wear? Unusually different durability or is it not so rare?



I was curious so I checked out the Microstream - looks like it was only Type II anodizing so there it is. 

BTW, yes both are the same age, I paired them when they were new/mint and have been carrying the light since then.

Edit: Aha, I found my original post on it, December 28, 2011:


Kestrel said:


> Just a little  for one of the better ideas on CPF, featured below are today's victims creations.



So, 2.5 years and counting.


----------



## Toohotruk

That's a good illustration to show the difference between type II and HA.


----------



## Kestrel

Toohotruk said:


> That's a good illustration to show the difference between type II and HA.


A rather elegant comparison test, come to think of it. 
Here's a slightly different view:


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This is the most interesting image I've seen in a long time, here on CPF. Anytime a newcomer asks about the difference between type II and HA; this picture should be used.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Groosome

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My Fenix LD20 from 2009 which has been dropped on the road (moving) and left under the tyre after I finished doing some under car work. When I went to roll the car out to start it up the light stopped the car. It still works great. The wear on both ends is from falling on the road and the 3 marks in the 2nd pic are from the car. I was going to resize but I see some other big-ish pics here:


----------



## TheDr9669

Here is my EDC light. This uses the XM-L instead of the XP-G. Several years old and has never failed me. I replaced the tail cap once and that is it. It has taken a licking and keeps on ticking!



[/URL]20140722_063940 by Leroy9669, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tobrien

TheDr9669 said:


> Here is my EDC light. This uses the XM-L instead of the XP-G. Several years old and has never failed me. I replaced the tail cap once and that is it. It has taken a licking and keeps on ticking!
> [IM]
> 
> 20140722_063940 by Leroy9669, on Flickr[/IMG]



nice man! the Quarks look real good with anno wear IMO


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*


----------



## ven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Found after at least 6yrs of being lost,did not even remember leaving it(have a few of them knocking about) . Routing in the caravan cupboards,found a lenser p2,single AAA fed,16 eye watering lumens and a little worn. Still works as should,no leaks,changed cell and good to go...........well my lad has claimed it now


----------



## AutoTech

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My trusty Jetbeam BA20


----------



## whill44

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I gave a bunch of these out last year to my coworkers. But the head mechanic uses his the most. He can wear a flashlight thin. Still Working.


IMG_019

IMG_01
90 by whill44, on Flickr1 

IMG_0188 by whill44, on Flickrby whill44, on Flickr


----------



## SunOfAtom

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

My Streamlight Stinger along with the original incan head. I have had this light at least 10 years, and it spent about 5 years at work with me when I was an auto mechanic. I have replaced the battery a couple of times and eventually upgraded to an LED head, but the light is still going strong.


----------



## whill44

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



whill44 said:


> I gave a bunch of these out last year to my coworkers. But the head mechanic uses his the most. He can wear a flashlight thin. Still Working.
> 
> 
> IMG_019
> 
> IMG_01
> 90 by whill44, on Flickr1
> 
> IMG_0188 by whill44, on Flickrby whill44, on Flickr



Well it died today. After a couple of fixes done my me in the last two weeks to keep it going, this light has begun that finale journey to the (parts bin) grave yard.


----------



## Tmack

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

looks like it had a good run though. Be proud. It's in a better place now. Reunited with its incans ancestors.


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



AutoTech said:


> My trusty Jetbeam BA20



That light looks like it has been through some heavy duty service. Has it been dropped much?


----------



## zipelgas

My NiteCore Extreme Infinity - 5 years old


----------



## parnass

zipelgas said:


> My NiteCore Extreme Infinity - 5 years old



:welcome: Welcome to CPF, zipelgas.


----------



## zipelgas

parnass said:


> :welcome: Welcome to CPF, zipelgas.


 Thanks! I've been a lurker since reading the review about that light. And that must have been 2009


----------



## Daekar

Thread Merge - Norm

I was drooli - mean, browsing my way through the light & knife thread, and started wondering if anybody else had a difficult time thinking of any pristine lights they had to show off. I don't have any EDC type lights that seem to have escaped life with me unscathed, and the only EDC knife I have that isn't beaten up is a recent Christmas present that also came with a leather sheath to keep it looking new. The knife on my keys had so much damage to the black coating that I just polished it off, and the wooden piece has been sanded and refinished several times since purchase. The 6P has loads of wear on the tail cap from the Surefire holster I have, but I will say the Fivemega 18650 body has held up admirably in difficult conditions. The 4Sevens Mini AA... well, keys do terrible things to lights! Still bright and waterproof though. What are your worn and well-loved EDC lights? How many adventures are attached to the chips of missing anodization? Is each scratch a story? Post em!


----------



## CMAG

I'll play, 30 year's of use and abuse.


----------



## välineurheilija




----------



## KITROBASKIN

välineurheilija said:


>



Lovely. Care to explain what the intriguing machine is in the background?


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## srvctec

KITROBASKIN said:


> Lovely. Care to explain what the intriguing machine is in the background?
> 
> 
> CandlePowerForums App


I was going to guess a post apocalyptic nuclear reactor control center. The lighting and machine just has that look. [emoji3]


----------



## välineurheilija

KITROBASKIN said:


> Lovely. Care to explain what the intriguing machine is in the background?
> 
> 
> CandlePowerForums App


That is a Mazak Mazatech FH-6800 machining center palletchanger control unit


----------



## välineurheilija

:lolsign: srvctec sorry to dissapoint you


----------



## gurdygurds

deleted


----------



## kosPap

Old style Surefire 9P of a friend.

I made an XPG2 module @ 1.5A for him. It runs on 2x 17500s.
The Lexan glass was broken but he made several as spares.
















and a pic with a beater homemade Pukko knife


----------



## N_N_R

I think some pics from the topic about the poor E01s being tested this winter can be posted here


----------



## Bullzeyebill

kosPap said:


> ,,,,,,,,and a pic with a beater homemade Pukko knife



Nice work on the Puukko. 

Bill


----------



## kosPap

thanks on behalf of the friend. unfortunately heat treating did not go well...The flashlight is covering some horrible edge deformations


----------



## Charles L.

zipelgas said:


> My NiteCore Extreme Infinity - 5 years old



Hey Zipelgas, I too have a 5 YO Nitecore Extreme that looks almost exactly the same as yours. It was my first name-brand LED light. It has survived multiple trips to the Outer Banks, Baja and -- worse -- years of abuse from my kids. Still works great.

Love this thread, btw. So many examples, from so many brands. Great to see lights being used so much.


----------



## D2000

D2000 said:


> Before - All beaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After: Better than new baby!





Disciple said:


> Lathe?


Sorry for the long delay in a reply Disciple! I haven't checked back in ages - I actually did this by hand with sandpaper ranging from 240 to 800 then steel wool. Lots of twisting the light back and forth in my palm. Now-a-days I use a buffing wheel to make my work horse feel like a shelf queen.

Thought it would be good to show the evolution of this little beast. Close to 1000 hours already put through it probably.


----------



## JoeAsheville

This is by far my favorite light. Just a plain old Surefire 6P LED, but it's seen plenty of use. Add it to the roster of those where the rubber boot has had its checkering abraded away until smooth.

Since the fine folks that read this thread dearly love good stories in addition to the lights posted herein, I was going to fabricate a whopper...the light spent three tours in Afghanistan attached to the forend of a rifle, was involved in a few firefights, and was finally retired after it dinged a rock while diving for cover (I used the internals for another light I had and mailed this one back home to await my return):














Unfortunately I don't have time for such nonsense  The truth about the light is that it was purchased in this condition from eBay. I was browsing, came upon it, and absolutely HAD to have it since it was so salty. It really earned every single one of its dings and scrapes. I spent some time with it, invested some nice parts in it, but tried hard to keep the worn appearance intact. I would have re-used the boot, but I discovered a couple of occult rips/tears which would have compromised the moisture resistance of the unit.














The light hasn't been bored to 18mm yet, but that's last on the list of things to do. It has one of Solarforce's superb 4-way dropins with the moonmode (great for checking on the kids early in the morning without waking them up), a McClicky, and an ultra clear lens. It tends to get used much more often than any other since it's got a very useful lumen range, the 17670 lasts a long time on a charge, and I don't particularly care if it gets dinged some more.

Needless to say I'm sold on Surefires...I know there are other brands, many similar, but I just feel safer going with what I know - especially if my life depends on it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It is only nonsense if it is not true.

~ Chance


----------



## nimdabew

I bought my E2DL back when it wasn't even 200 lumens, but ***120*** blazing lumens! Funny thing is though that it throws better and has a better hot spot than my PD22UE at 510lumens. It still rides in my pocket to this day, but it's days are numbered since I have gotten the lumen junkie look my wife knows too well. The PD22UE is catching up to the E2DL in the looks department, but it isn't as old as the E2DL. One day, it may look as crusty as a piece of bread the dogs won't chew on, but not today.


----------



## Nicrod

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

There are some great images of usage here in this thread. I love seeing other people's lights, and how they're used. 

Here's my GF's well used 4sevens. This was her first EDC light ever. Now days she's carrying an HDS 140 I gave to her.


----------



## nbp

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

She's a keeper! (The GF that is.) [emoji6]


----------



## GearHunter

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I'm pretty sure this just became my favorite ( ok maybe second after the HDS thread) thread! 
My HDS is only 6 months old so it's only got a few scratches, but if I look hard enough I'll bet I can find my old retired fenix pd30....it would fit right in here. Then I'll have to figure out how to post photos....


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Glad to see this thread become active again...it's one of my favs! 

Some cool new additions! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

At Toohotruks suggestion, heres a couple pics of my EDC SL Strion, yes its purple.  This is probably my 3rd one of these since they came out, This particular one I think is about 2 years old now. Its got dropped everyday, often multiple times....I jam it in anyhwere it will fit and some places it wont if means I can see better, and its been in contact with moving engine components numerous times, and probably drenched in coolant, salt water, oil and multiple types of fuel more times than I can count. I gets a nice heavy coat of Krytox on the threads/orings regulary to keep out everything that wants to get it, but other than that it sees no love, and owes me nothing. (sharing the limelight here is my EDC CRKT M16-01Z folder.)


----------



## Father Azmodius

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This one was left to play in traffic for an hour or so. I saw it get hit 3 times before I was able to retrieve it.


----------



## Bama87

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



Father Azmodius said:


> This one was left to play in traffic for an hour or so. I saw it get hit 3 times before I was able to retrieve it.



Wow, now that's impressive. Whats the info on this light? Maker, custom?


----------



## JoeAsheville

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Looks like an Oveready Moddoolar...a $350 light. Somebody is crying the blues with that one I'm sure.


----------



## Father Azmodius

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Vihn drop in, Oveready triad tail and 20mm body with a raw cryos cooling head. I was less than happy when I realized what had happened but have to give credit to quality products


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I bet it made you sick each time it got hit on the road. :sigh:


----------



## nbp

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Awesome!! I love the patina.  How'd it end up in the street anyways?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*


----------



## Father Azmodius

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



nbp said:


> Awesome!! I love the patina.  How'd it end up in the street anyways?



I set it on top of one of the bins on the work truck and forgot about it. I drove for a few miles before making a left when I heard what I later realized was the sound of the light making a run to freedom.


----------



## Maven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



Hiro Protagonist said:


>




Whats the small light in this picture?


----------



## whill44

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This is not mine. It's a Streamlight Strion C4 led. My son found it in his work van. He couldn't find the owner and has no idea how long it's been there. Since he didn't have the charger he gave it to me. When I turned it on it shined dimly for a second. I hooked up my cottonpicker charger with some round magnets to the proprietary battery and got it to take a charge. Everything works including all the modes but it's not very bright, maybe 20lm on high. I decided to buy an 260lm XPG Upgrade Kit and now this is a very usable flashlight. All I need now is to find a used charger unit and this can go back to work with him. :twothumbs


----------



## JoeAsheville

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Very interesting...Streamlight perhaps?


----------



## whill44

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Sorry about that I edited the post.



JoeAsheville said:


> Very interesting...Streamlight perhaps?


----------



## scout24

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Maven- IIRC, the smaller black light is a Liteflux LF2XT.



Maven said:


> Whats the small light in this picture?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Thanks for the assist scout! 

Maven, the smaller black light is the LF2XT. You can see more photos of this light here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386207-Show-your-LiteFlux-lights


----------



## scout24

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

HP- :thumbsup: I jumped in since it had been a few days since you posted. I've owned a couple of those, and always liked the UI and switch. Wish they could be produced again!


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool Streamlight! I love finding stuff like this!


----------



## Welfare

HDS 250 LE, beaten and loved.


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool!


----------



## Slumber

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This is the Streamlight PT 1L I gifted my friend about 3 years ago. It was nearly mint when I gave it to him.


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

The Tool after about 1.5 years and probably a full year of carry from that.


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



whill44 said:


> This is not mine. It's a Streamlight Strion C4 led. My son found it in his work van. He couldn't find the owner and has no idea how long it's been there. Since he didn't have the charger he gave it to me. When I turned it on it shined dimly for a second. I hooked up my cottonpicker charger with some round magnets to the proprietary battery and got it to take a charge. Everything works including all the modes but it's not very bright, maybe 20lm on high. I decided to buy an 260lm XPG Upgrade Kit and now this is a very usable flashlight. All I need now is to find a used charger unit and this can go back to work with him. :twothumbs



That's a beautiful Strion!!
I hope mine looks that good some day.


----------



## skillet

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Got a fire entry in this thread already.. Let's try another contribution 

My son was putting a new bearing/hub assembly in his Ford pickup and dropped the assembly.. Fortunately his old faithful friend broke its fall

This is the result:


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

^^yessssss!! was hoping to see that one.


----------



## Pilotodude

Nice Streamlights guys. The forgotten brand here. Those things are bomb proof. I've had several. I stretched out an SL20 for over 20 years before I tossed it for an LED version. 

Here is my carried on duty for 25 years, original 1990-1991 model SF 6. Still working on the original bulb. I just put it in the safe last week. Officially been retired.


----------



## Toohotruk

So I'm guessing that E2e is history as far as being used with that body, right? Or can you get batteries through that bent tube?


----------



## JoeAsheville

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I'd say it would be worth attempting to straighten out. It would be a safe guess that no batteries could make it past that kink.


----------



## skillet

Toohotruk said:


> So I'm guessing that E2e is history as far as being used with that body, right? Or can you get batteries through that bent tube?



It's at Surefire now with the 17670 still stuck in it. The photo doesn't do the severity of the angle justice.. No battery will go in or out. 
I included a note and asked for the body back to go into the collection of other flashlight parts my middle child has put to the tests of life..


----------



## FortyCaliber

skillet said:


> It's at Surefire now with the 17670 still stuck in it. The photo doesn't do the severity of the angle justice.. No battery will go in or out.
> I included a note and asked for the body back to go into the collection of other flashlight parts my middle child has put to the tests of life..



What's the latest? Did you get it back?


----------



## ven

One i am working on daily in work...............its quite a tough cookie! Quite a few drops and no doubt more to come.








Ding




Like new really


----------



## iacchus

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*






Not beat up, but hard used for years. These both predate the Ra to HDS name change by about a year. 

I beat on 'em plenty. Lost the one on the right for months before I found it clearing bush. They have helped me pull motors, change circuit boards, withstand flood waters, clean game, install AC units.... 
You name it. Never failed me once.


----------



## ven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

A used G2 arrived today. The seller described it as a lightly used G2L (120 lumen type) but it was a G2 that had a 6P head with a P60L. 
Now that's actually what I preferred instead of that funky sealed head thing.

Anyway I'd hate to see what the seller would call beat up.




Lens has circles like in a spiral and bezel can never be removed. 




Wheelburrow shaped reflector. But it lights.




Springs are funky too. But hey, it lights.

The rest of the light is mint. So I stuck on a round SolarForce head with a good lens and...




G2 with a good radiator head that looks pretty cool. 

Oh, and btw the Z72 lights a Pelican M6. I accidently put it on their while swapping batteries between it and the G2.




Again, looks pretty good.


----------



## ven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

That's crazy.....I don't know if to be amazed /astounded , or very annoyed !!! Probably all of them......I could not give something away like that without guilt :laughing:


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I don't think I've ever seen a drop-in bent up like that...at least the body is good. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## ven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Yes body looks good, not as bad as first thought:thumbsup:

How does a drop in get like that, dropped and stood on maybe?


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

The pic didn't show it but the head was bent same as the reflector. 

Yeah I was annoyed at first. Not because it was beat up, but that the seller had shown a photo of the version with the sealed head and said "120 lumens" and "a few small nicks". 

Then I noticed SureFire ear plugs in the package. 
I prefer the 80 lumen drop in over the sealed head anyway. And I had that round solar force head stashed for another G2 some day. 
So instead of buying another Malkoff that needs an o-ring because solar farce heads on G2's need modifying. That outta round reflector fits perfect and lights without an o-ring spacer added.


----------



## JoeAsheville

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

That P60L appears to have been squeezed with a pair of pliers...?

NVM...you mentioned that the head was bent the same way. Run over with a bulldozer, maybe...


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

^^ good thought.

My initial reaction (once the shock wore off) was "well if it lights...it must be one tough cookie"
Thought two; maybe a PK torture test sample that somehow made it to private hands...

Either way it'll enjoy an easier life now. Not retired mind you, but certainly nothing like it once saw.


----------



## 1pt21

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Holy Hell Byk! I've never seen a drop-in take that kind of damage before, goes to show you SF durability though huh?

At least you scored a better host (I agree with you on that one) and that SolarForce head actually looks great on there IMO.

It seems even the old G2's are becoming harder to find these days, I'd call it a nice score. Though that is kind of shady on the sellers part, "a few small nicks" hahahahaha oh man.....

Going to keep using that beat P60L or drop something else in there??


----------



## Poppy

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Lightly used!
That's disgraceful.

He'd probably claim that it was damaged in shipping. :sick2:


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Eh, at least I had something to post in this thread.

1pt I'll use it like it is. I had wanted a P60L for a while (knowing it's shortcomings) so yeah it's one for the collection of 'outdated' lights. 



Like these...

My thought for it's future is to slap on a G2 head and make the body look like it began life as a G2L.


----------



## EBuff75

This Fenix L1D was my daily carry for almost seven years. Still works fine and I kinda like the patinaed look. Gives it that feel of authenticity!


----------



## ven

Very Ebuff, a testament for a rock solid and dependable light!


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Most definitely! It has served you well. 

Do you remember which LED it has? I'm almost sure it would be an XR-E Q5, but it could be a Rebel. Those Rebels really had nice beams.


----------



## EBuff75

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



Toohotruk said:


> Do you remember which LED it has? I'm almost sure it would be an XR-E Q5, but it could be a Rebel. Those Rebels really had nice beams.



It's the Q5. When I bought it that was the upgraded "Premium" version of the light. It's been an absolute tank, considering that I just tossed it in my pocket along with change, a Leatherman, etc. The lens is still clear and even the rubber boot on the switch is still good. 

One funny note, the bezel is just large enough for a dime ($.10 coin, for the non-US members) to get stuck in it and completely block the light! Whenever that would happen, I would usually end up having to use the tip of a pocketknife to pry it out because the crown is just deep enough that the coin sits completely flush with the end of the light!




Fenix L1D Premium Q5 by EBuff75, on Flickr


----------



## ven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

God dime man!


----------



## Bogie

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Here we a few users.


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Bogie, that BLACKHAWK looks like it has a few stories to tell. Those others need to be sent to my PO Box for closer inspection!


----------



## Maven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*


----------



## jfhrtn

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Really liked scanning through this thread to see how some lights stood up to every day use. I figured I would post up with a work light that saw about 6 years of use back about 2002-2008. It has been on its fair share of tractors and laid in a many of irrigation trench while digging them out. Got a terralux led on the way for it to bring it out of the incan days. Let's keep this thread alive


----------



## George7806

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



Reptilezs said:


> well ill start since i made this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif this is a solitare that my dad has had for atleast 10 years on his keychain. the origonal color is black.



After seeing the very first post, I've had to add my beat up light as well. This light, has a very good reason to be a beat up, as it is almost 25 years old. This is the very piece, that got me started on being a true flashaholic. I have purchased this light in 1992 in Amalfi, Italy. I was 14 years old, on vacation with my family, when I've seen this light in the window of one of the electronic store. I have spend my whole allowance that I was given for that vacation, to purchase this light, which has been babied for years. It is a miracle, that I still have it today, as I have since moved numerous times, once across the globe. Although I haven't carried it for over 17 years, it is still one of my favorite, with the most memories.


----------



## jfhrtn

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

CPF needs a like button. Great story with that light there George


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> One i am working on daily in work...............its quite a tough cookie! Quite a few drops and no doubt more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like new really




It looks tough!


----------



## George7806

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



jfhrtn said:


> CPF needs a like button. Great story with that light there George



Thanks!


----------



## Autodoctor911

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*




[/URL][/IMG]here are my two that I have left. worse ones have disappeared. red one is less than one year old.


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Well I'm afraid that some of the lights here make my used MD2 look new. But here it is anyway. It's with me all the time day and night, I feel naked without it, and it's been dropped more times than I like to think. Also it's fallen in vats of brewing water, boiling wort and mud. Still works like it was made yesterday.
P












Edit: Autodoc, this is what you need.


----------



## jfhrtn

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

@autodoctor911 the red one must have seem a many a car. Guessing you must be a mechanic?


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

URL


----------



## Toohotruk

How do you like that Bushnell light? I've thought about getting one, just haven't done it.


----------



## LightWalker

Toohotruk said:


> How do you like that Bushnell light? I've thought about getting one, just haven't done it.




It's a well built light, well worth the cost.


----------



## ven

Very cool P, a malk how it should be, scared with memories over time


----------



## chrisbfu

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This little guy has been on my key chain for years. I love E01.


----------



## ven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Lenser T7


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*







That Malkoff is awesome!


----------



## ven

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

That is an awesome picToohotruk, it is like art......................would suit canvas and mounted in a workshop


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Thanks! I really appreciate it!

I just wish it hadn't been turned upside down when the image was posted here.


----------



## LiftdT4R

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I'll add another Maglite, the ultimate beater light! This was my first light which I bought in 2001. My dad bought a 4D and I bought a 3D at the same time because we both needed durable, bright lights for work. He had an older Maglite and Kel-Lite that both became spares. This one is an Incan model that was converted to a Terralux drop in and last year to a Malkoff drop in with a Kai reflector and Malkoff glass lens. The ~400 lumens out of the Malkoff along with the NiMH batteries make for an awesome light. It's a little big for EDC but I always have it in my truck and the run time is second to none. I've used it for work and play for the last 16 years and even though I collect all non-letter serial Mags it will always be a special light for me because it's what got me into the hobby. I've tried a ton of lights and I really just can't get the same feel I get out of my Mag. The only light I have that comes close in my Surefire 6P with the M61W. I wish that Malkoff would do a warm drop in for Mags, I would buy a half dozen in a heart beat for my other lights and probably finally do away with my Incans. Anyway....


----------



## LiftdT4R

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

One more for this thread. It's a 1985 original Mini Maglite with the stamped bezel instead of the laser etched. Came from a former police officer who carried it for over 20 years. Still works just fine but I don't carry it.


----------



## irongate

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



LiftdT4R said:


> I'll add another Maglite, the ultimate beater light! This was my first light which I bought in 2001. My dad bought a 4D and I bought a 3D at the same time because we both needed durable, bright lights for work. He had an older Maglite and Kel-Lite that both became spares. This one is an Incan model that was converted to a Terralux drop in and last year to a Malkoff drop in with a Kai reflector and Malkoff glass lens. The ~400 lumens out of the Malkoff along with the NiMH batteries make for an awesome light. It's a little big for EDC but I always have it in my truck and the run time is second to none. I've used it for work and play for the last 16 years and even though I collect all non-letter serial Mags it will always be a special light for me because it's what got me into the hobby. I've tried a ton of lights and I really just can't get the same feel I get out of my Mag. The only light I have that comes close in my Surefire 6P with the M61W. I wish that Malkoff would do a warm drop in for Mags, I would buy a half dozen in a heart beat for my other lights and probably finally do away with my Incans. Anyway....



Can't beat that Mag with a malkoff drop in, only have it in a blue in my jeep the same place.


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Too bad they didn't put serials on the original MiniMags. That's a cool one LiftdT4R...too bad it can't talk, just imagine the stories.
It's always good to see beater Mags! :twothumbs


----------



## LiftdT4R

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



irongate said:


> Can't beat that Mag with a malkoff drop in, only have it in a blue in my jeep the same place.



Love them! I have a few more coming too. You just can't beat them as far as run time and durability especially with some NiMH rechargables. Jeep seems like they almost designed that side seat cover for mounting a Maglite.

The Mini Mags don't have serials but they aren't hard to date. The stamped bezel is from 84 to 86. Then there are two types of laser etched bezels. The one without the Panther logo runs from late 86 to 96 and the new style one with the Panther logo runs from 96 to present. I have some older and some rare mini mags in the Rare Maglites post on flashlight collecting and I've been meaning to do a writeup of the different generations and their changes.

For the longest time Mini Maglites were the go to pocket lights and they saw quite a bit of action. I still really like their warm glow and I still own and use a bunch!


----------



## Toohotruk

Photobucket SUCKS!!! I can't believe all the cool pics that basically disappeared from this thread and many others. :shakehead

All the Peebucket users should get a Flickr account and repost all of their images that were lost due to Peebucket's policy changes.


----------



## Str8stroke

Slumber Pass said:


> I wasn't babying my SC62d, but it looked really good after 2-3 months of use until last night. I went down on my motorcycle and scraped it up pretty good. It has strands of cotton stuck under the deformed fins. Still works fine.



Slumber, I was wondering if you still had this one? And if so, what does it look like now?


----------



## Str8stroke

Toohotruk said:


> Photobucket SUCKS!!! I can't believe all the cool pics that basically disappeared from this thread and many others. :shakehead
> 
> All the Peebucket users should get a Flickr account and repost all of their images that were lost due to Peebucket's policy changes.


Not to derail thread:
I thought about that. But I get so gosh dang mad. I have all the photos, problem is where they all were originally posted. It would take for ever to recreate if even possible.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

See this thread re issues about Photo Bucket. 

Bill


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Thanks for the link Bill. Pretty shocking how much they want for people to keep that part of their service!

It makes me sick to see great threads like this one lose most of the images posted. 

That's the last I will post about it on this thread...I just hope at least some of the members that lost pics on here will consider replacing them once they find a better hosting alternative. I know that's a helluva lot to ask though, so it likely won't happen.


----------



## Slumber

Str8stroke said:


> Slumber, I was wondering if you still had this one? And if so, what does it look like now?



I still have it. It really doesn't look much different as all the new wear is inconspicuous compared to what happened to the light during the "slide". It's a house beater now and doesn't get carried anymore, but still gets plenty of use. 
I like the fact that even if someone sets it to the highest setting, the battery will still last around 3 hours as the max output is only 300 lumens. 
Here's a new pic.


----------



## Str8stroke

COOL! I would be torn between leaving it with the "Slide" Upgrades or trying to polish or buff it out. Glad you kept it, It has a story now.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Once again a delight to see that "close encounter of the asphalt kind" 62d. 
So true about not worrying about it getting too hot, especially if high mode is on the lower sub setting; mildly warm to the touch and even longer lasting runtime. I rotate a pair of them and have one safe.


----------



## gojira54

10 years on the keys and going OK


----------



## tokaji

Life at the factory


----------



## Sleddogger

My 10 yr old BD Icon. 
Used daily in all weather. it still works but the strap is stretched beyond return and it flickers off and on like in all good horror movies! 😂

Loking for an upgrade if anyone cares to add a suggestions to my post!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?450827-Headtorch-and-Bike-light-for-Forest-runs


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm happy to see this thread up and running again...it's probably my favorite! :twothumbs

So is that Streamlight broken then?


----------



## LiftdT4R

Love love love this thread! Here's another oldie but goody. It's a 1980 "Paten Pending" 2D Mag I picked up on fleabay for $7 shipped. The barrel was bent, the switch bad and it had tons of battery corrosion. I couldn't bear the thought of someone chucking this 38 year old light so I restored it and I use it for getting wood for my stove in the winter. It's very easy to sling under my arm and carry wood and plenty bright.


----------



## gurdygurds

This gets my vote for best post I’ve read in a while.


LiftdT4R said:


> Love love love this thread! Here's another oldie but goody. It's a 1980 "Paten Pending" 2D Mag I picked up on fleabay for $7 shipped. The barrel was bent, the switch bad and it had tons of battery corrosion. I couldn't bear the thought of someone chucking this 38 year old light so I restored it and I use it for getting wood for my stove in the winter. It's very easy to sling under my arm and carry wood and plenty bright.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Thanks!! I have some before and during pics on my blog at: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2017/05/removing-battery-corrosion-and.html

I love restoring old lights! I've gotten some pretty crazy requests over the years from old Kel-Lites to some Mags with some gnarly stuck batteries. I've only had 2 or 3 lights out of a couple hundred I couldn't do anything with.

Some say beat up I say character!!! I'm eyeing this one on fleabay now but the owner wants just a little too much for it. Would make for a nice little project though, stuck end cap and all.


----------



## gurdygurds

Lol, I was just looking at your blog AND that light! Darn this forum! Anyway the look of that mag you rescued and the fact that you carry it under your arm to grab wood for your stove just painted the most romantic flashlight picture for me. Beat up classic incan mag still put to use out in the woods. At least that was the picture in my mind. Good stuff


LiftdT4R said:


> Thanks!! I have some before and during pics on my blog at: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2017/05/removing-battery-corrosion-and.html
> 
> I love restoring old lights! I've gotten some pretty crazy requests over the years from old Kel-Lites to some Mags with some gnarly stuck batteries. I've only had 2 or 3 lights out of a couple hundred I couldn't do anything with.
> 
> Some say beat up I say character!!! I'm eyeing this one on fleabay now but the owner wants just a little too much for it. Would make for a nice little project though, stuck end cap and all.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Call me crazy but I get a ton of satisfaction out of it when using it, more so than some of the really expensive lights I have. The beam is terrible because it still has the original reflector and lens but I think of all the use this light got and how it ended up with me and it's just really cool that it's still kicking. Maglites are also really nostalgic for me growing up with them and all. It's one of the few hobbies I know where 7 bucks can go a long way.

You must have a cool beat up light with a good story too?


----------



## gurdygurds

Sometimes “terrible” beams are the best kind. I’ve got an incandescent solitaire running bedside right now just cause I love the warm glow it puts out. I sanded the lens to clean up the beam but it’s still a solitiaybeam. Don’t care, I love it. The light that I’d post isn’t really mine just yet. My dad has had a 2d mag up in the closet of the house I grew up in ever since I can remember. Only person that uses it is me when I go stay with them. They’ve moved on to other lights, a few that I’ve gifted them. But that old Maglite is pretty awesome. I’ve told my dad many times I was gonna take it and reviving it. I was thinking malkoff dropin or something. But the more I think about it I’d like to have it just the way it is. I’d run Eneloops in adapters so that leaks wouldn’t kill it. I’ll get a pic next time I see it.


LiftdT4R said:


> Call me crazy but I get a ton of satisfaction out of it when using it, more so than some of the really expensive lights I have. The beam is terrible because it still has the original reflector and lens but I think of all the use this light got and how it ended up with me and it's just really cool that it's still kicking. Maglites are also really nostalgic for me growing up with them and all. It's one of the few hobbies I know where 7 bucks can go a long way.
> 
> You must have a cool beat up light with a good story too?


----------



## bykfixer

How about a beat up sidewalk?




My PR-1 ding'd the sidewalk. 





My prototype FL 2 was tested by the man himself to determine how a kerekote would hold up. 

The PR-1 after 2+ years of daily pocket carry.


----------



## gurdygurds

Gonna need the info in that old Buck knife sir. Preferably with a picture of it opened up 👍🏼


bykfixer said:


> How about a beat up sidewalk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PR-1 ding'd the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prototype FL 2 was tested by the man himself to determine how a kerekote would hold up.
> 
> The PR-1 after 2+ years of daily pocket carry.


----------



## ven

I never thought I would say this(as I have a little OCD with chips n stuff), but it does look better worn in


----------



## LiftdT4R

ven said:


> I never thought I would say this(as I have a little OCD with chips n stuff), but it does look better worn in



I'll second that. A clean light, like a clean truck or bike, is the sign of a crazy person!


----------



## ven

LiftdT4R said:


> I'll second that. A clean light, like a clean truck or bike, is the sign of a crazy person!




I am definitely  then


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Way cool to see the PKs on here! Wish I had the money to get one, man they are expensive!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> I am definitely  then



The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner has seen a guy go so far as to use black permanent marker on his EDC. 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

gurdygurds said:


> Gonna need the info in that old Buck knife sir. Preferably with a picture of it opened up 👍🏼



That Mr Gurds is a $2.99 check out counter special from Northern tools. 
I spent about 30 minutes a day during a 100 day furlough putting and edge on it. Persistence paid off as some 3 or 4 years later it only takes a few minutes to get a sharp edge back on it.






Here it is with a genuine Buck you may remember





And my other EDC. A Gerber you may remember.

FYI: both were once in gurdygurds collection.

I kept losing that model Buck so I stashed the one GG sold me.


----------



## gurdygurds

Wow I completely misjudged that. I’m losing my stuff!. I thought it was maybe a Buck 55 or something similar. Man I need to get more sleep. Hey thanks for sharing regardless and glad those little blades are getting used.


bykfixer said:


> That Mr Gurds is a $2.99 check out counter special from Northern tools.
> I spent about 30 minutes a day during a 100 day furlough putting and edge on it. Persistence paid off as some 3 or 4 years later it only takes a few minutes to get a sharp edge back on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with a genuine Buck you may remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other EDC. A Gerber you may remember.
> 
> FYI: both were once in gurdygurds collection.
> 
> I kept losing that model Buck so I stashed the one GG sold me.


----------



## bykfixer

It's a pretty much look-alike to some classics.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner has seen a guy go so far as to use black permanent marker on his EDC.
> 
> ~ CG



I've done that. It rubs off so easily. You have to spray paint that $#&% black.


----------



## moltenmag

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

HDS RA Clicky. Been through hell. Name a more robust light. I. Dare. You. Pictured with a colonel blades full bird. Unmatched Durability...


----------



## peter yetman

LiftdT4R said:


> I'll second that. A clean light, like a clean truck or bike, is the sign of a crazy person!


Does this count?


----------



## LiftdT4R

Love that Hi-lux!! I am always sooo sad we can't get them here in the states, at least not easily. If you can't tell from my user name I am a big Yota fan!


----------



## gurdygurds

I imagine ya'll have already seen it, but google Toyota Hilux Top Gear and watch the video\videos. Shows how impressively tough and well built those things are. My dream vehicle ever since I was a kid. Still have yet to own one.


----------



## Modernflame

Three quid for a bottle? Sounds like a great deal! Count me in! Nice truck, too. Those things last forever. They are the HDS of automobiles.


----------



## somnambulated

bykfixer said:


> That Mr Gurds is a $2.99 check out counter special from Northern tools.
> I spent about 30 minutes a day during a 100 day furlough putting and edge on it. Persistence paid off as some 3 or 4 years later it only takes a few minutes to get a sharp edge back on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with a genuine Buck you may remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other EDC. A Gerber you may remember.
> 
> FYI: both were once in gurdygurds collection.
> 
> I kept losing that model Buck so I stashed the one GG sold me.



The Mr Gurds was the knife I carried all through Scouts, and was plenty well used. Still have it around here, somewhere...


----------



## FREI

Inova after 2 years of use, Xeno after 3 month:


----------



## LRJ88

FREI said:


> Inova after 2 years of use, Xeno after 3 month:



How old is your Xeno flashlight? Mine was made 2014 and it doesn't have near as bad wear as yours, unless you Boba Fetted it.


----------



## BADY

This Romisen RC-A4 is entering retirement from being my EDC but still works great.


----------



## GoVegan

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



moltenmag said:


> HDS RA Clicky. Been through hell. Name a more robust light. I. Dare. You. Pictured with a colonel blades full bird. Unmatched Durability...



OK I'll take you up on that dare... if you are referring to the RA lights that is.

The HDS EDC Executive as it uses Acme (trapezoidal) threads which are more durable than the 24TPI "V" threads on the Ra/EDC Clicky.
Also "Sealed gold-plated switch for maximum reliability starting in early 2010. Prior lights used an unsealed dome."

Also possibly the Fenix E01, still maybe the toughest light in existence.
Both are my EDC. 

Honorable mention of the Photon Microlight 1 too as it would be pretty hard to kill (assuming you have spare battery covers as the small plastic tab can wear out after numerous battery changes).


----------



## this_is_nascar

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I'd call them nicely carried/used, not beat up.


----------



## Dave MP

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Carried this for about 5-6 years. Still has many years left. Still might have to start looking for a replacement.


----------



## vadimax

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*


----------



## peter yetman

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I don't know how you can bear to be seen with such an ugly beast.
P


----------



## Toohotruk

That may be the nicest beat up light on here, lol! :laughing:


----------



## Tworch

Heres a few of mine...

The first is one one of my first ‘decent lights’ from years back when I went searching online for a good light.

My beloved Jetbeam ba20, 2x aa batteries and two simple modes which suit its job perfectly. One thing people new to the light world will learn is there’s no perfect light, just one perfect for a specific task. I’ve used this light for inspections for many years and it’s laid in mud, puddles, dropped hundreds of times and still works perfectly. It’s the best tool in the toolbox and never ceases to amaze me how some people will struggle on without a decent light. I can’t believe I haven’t lost it (being a mobile tech) and I’ve had a few heart stoppers thinking it’s gone only to find it in a pocket of a jacket or a drawer it shouldn’t be in. I’d be gutted if I lost it.


















And then then my Olight i3 (my second keychain light see below)







Finally my ITP A3 that spent a fair while on my keys with a 14500 inside and I enjoyed blowing peoples minds with the output. After a while the little ring mount in the centre wears through, I filed that down and drilled a hole to mount it on the side, a while later that wore through so now it’s permanently retired.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great pictures of some well used lights, Torch. :welcome: 

~ Chance


----------



## Tworch

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Great pictures of some well used lights, Torch. :welcome:
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks.

Looking at these you wouldn’t believe I’m fussy as anything with the rest of my lights! My other lights that aren’t tools don’t have a mark on them and usually go away in their boxes or holsters. I remember when I first had the BA20 I’d be cleaning it and ultra careful, then it started to pick up some marks and the rest is history.


----------



## gurdygurds

WOW. Great stories and some real world wear on those bad boys. Happy to see those little Olights holding up for you since I just got my first, an I3s.


Tworch said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looking at these you wouldn’t believe I’m fussy as anything with the rest of my lights! My other lights that aren’t tools don’t have a mark on them and usually go away in their boxes or holsters. I remember when I first had the BA20 I’d be cleaning it and ultra careful, then it started to pick up some marks and the rest is history.


----------



## Toohotruk

That Jetbeam is way cool! How long have you had it?

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Tworch

gurdygurds said:


> WOW. Great stories and some real world wear on those bad boys. Happy to see those little Olights holding up for you since I just got my first, an I3s.



Thanks. You won’t be disappointed with the little I3. Just make sure you don’t unscrew the head too much. I’ve lost and found the heads (only once or twice) but a tip... tighten the head so it’s on, loosen a tiny amount and push the head down, it will prob illuminate, then just undo it in tiny amounts until pressing doesn’t activate the light but it’s the least amount unscrewed (if that makes sense). Will give you zero chance of it activating in pocket and the best chance it won’t come off.



Toohotruk said:


> That Jetbeam is way cool! How long have you had it?
> 
> Thanks for posting it.



No problem, thanks for the comment. The BA20, I don’t know for sure... I want to say about 8 years. It would have been a current light when I got it. I know it was my first proper light, I was actually in maplins one day and saw the LED lenser lights (was looking for a new work light) came home to google if there was a better option and then found all these other manufacturers I’d never known of. I don’t think the LL would have fared as well in the wet all these years.


----------



## Beendare

The sites not letting me post the pic of my old [Date scribed right in it-1982] 3-D cell mag light. 

Does anyone know of a LED retrofit for that^ unit?

I used to do hog depredation at night behind dogs and that was a decent light, though banging it around it went through a lot of bulbs... I don't miss the bulbs one bit!


----------



## [email protected]

My most beat up light is a Jetbeam Jet III-M (R2) from 2009 so well over 10 years old, spent most of it's life (when not in use) in a nylon pouch, the stainless steel bezel protected it well when accidentally dropped.


----------



## Agpp

FREI said:


> Inova after 2 years of use, Xeno after 3 month:



It's hard to believe that ano on that Inova is so durable...


----------



## [email protected]

Agpp said:


> It's hard to believe that ano on that Inova is so durable...



I had an Inova T3 a couple of years ago, nice light sold it on eventually (regretful sale) but the Anodizing was indeed top notch 👍


----------



## GMT2330

Deleted


----------



## Slumber

Slumber Pass said:


> I wasn't babying my SC62d, but it looked really good after 2-3 months of use until last night. I went down on my motorcycle and scraped it up pretty good. It has strands of cotton stuck under the deformed fins. Still works fine.



Six years later and I finally killed the Zebralight. It was a house beater the last few years and we constantly used it as tail standing area light. It would get hot on max at 320 lumens and I'm not sure this one had thermal protection. 











It still lights up, but the tint has changed and it's probably putting out 20 lumens at most.


----------



## Toohotruk

Thanks for the update. Too bad it finally gave it up. 

It's always good to see new posts in this thread though.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Slumber Pass said:


> Six years later and I finally killed the Zebralight. It was a house beater the last few years and we constantly used it as tail standing area light. It would get hot on max at 320 lumens and I'm not sure this one had thermal protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still lights up, but the tint has changed and it's probably putting out 20 lumens at most.



Dang, what a trooper of a torch. Looks prime for an emitter swap though. Have you considered it?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

How great, Slumber Pass! Really great for you to update.
Year or so ago I contacted Zebralight about one of my 3 SC62d's going dim. They said send $15(?) and the light. I did and a few months later got it back, nicely renewed. I implied to ZL it would be cool if they replace with a more contemporary emitter. It looks to be another Luxeon, and that's fine; back in the ring to make another swing, though current nightly workhorse duty is an SC64 LE now. Wife uses a pair of the 62d's now. 

Wondering if ZL will still do that for a customer. Couldn't find anything on their website reaffirming that service.


----------



## aginthelaw

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I sent zl 4 modified, beat to crap lights missing tail caps, reflectors etc (s600’s) & received 4 working lights in return. No questions asked.


----------



## euroken

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Still going strong...


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

The one on the bottom celebrates 4 years this month of daily trouser pocket carry. 
The top one celebrated 4 years daily trouser pocket carry back in June. 





I'd say being they are surrounded with coins, small knives and other objects all day, everyday the PVD coating is a success.


----------



## nbp

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

One of my most beat up lights, an Okluma TinyDC from Jeff's very first little run of three or five lights here. I took a chance on a new maker, and man, I'm glad I did. One of my favorite users for years now. It shows why I like bare metal lights, it's got tons of scratches and some bezel and tail dings I've kind of sanded down, and it still looks good. Works great too.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Really cool piece of flashlight history!

To stay on topic. A recent pic of my EDC beater E2D Tana TripLED. with some other lights for scale.





Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Yikes James!!!

Holy moly...hats off!!!


----------



## ghostguy6

This used to be a Surefire Winelight. Its on its 3rd switch cover and obviously has no color left except a faint tint on the bezel.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

That's impressive. I never saw a light lose its finish. I wish you many many more years with it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillinn

*Badges of Honor*

This is the only way it happens. I needed both hands for something, place it in my lap. Forget. Stand up. Falls on concrete.

I don't recall the other handful of times. Nothing happens when there isn't concrete. Laps and concrete are the bane of my lights' existence.










Brand new SC5c II I have been raving about across threads all week. Wow that hurts. Maybe it will wear in.

Please help me feel better by posting pics of your bites and the stories that go with them. Thx.


----------



## Kestrel

chillinn said:


> [...] Please help me feel better by posting pics of your bites and the stories that go with them. Thx.


Merged with existing thread, similar topic. Thx,


----------



## chillinn

Kestrel said:


> Merged with existing thread, similar topic. Thx,



Nicely done. Thank you.


----------



## Kestrel

:thumbsup: One of the best CPF threads ever.


----------



## chillinn

I feel better already, and this without taking any pleasure in the misfortunes of others. Rather, I am in good company. We are as one, CPF.




aginthelaw said:


> I sent zl 4 modified, beat to crap lights missing tail caps, reflectors etc (s600’s) & received 4 working lights in return. No questions asked.



Amazing, and reassuring. I only have 2 ZL now. I guess I better get a couple more. I actually have my eye on two in particular, but I must wait until payday and bills paid.


----------



## FDP

One of my favorites as well!


----------



## nbp

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This is the way.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

Here's the top 4, in order:
• Thrunite Ti3
• Lumintop Tool
• Convoy M1
• Convoy C8





The Ti3 in particular is so battle scarred that the originally round bezel has become a fat triangle! :sick2: It may not be clear in the image (old phone camera, no macro function) but you can for sure see it with a bit of zooming in. Mind you, this never caused any issues with the waterproofing, the o-ring in front of the lens was perfectly intact when I pulled the pill out.





The others don't feature any such deformities, only a bit on the bezel teeth at worst. The real marks of use are all on the anodizing.


----------



## Owen

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*



FREI said:


> Inova after 2 years of use, Xeno after 3 month:


Yep. Aside from gouges and dents from drops and getting banged around, genuine HA really only shows its age on high wear spots and edges.





My EDC and work lights for >8yrs, that were just updated in the last few months(with another Zebralight and Malkoff).
The E2D host is older, and has been the work, EDC, and backup/emergency light, at one time or another over the past 12yrs, with different heads and dropins.


----------



## nbp

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This thread never gets old.


----------



## Toohotruk

I agree...my all time favorite thread.


----------



## srvctec

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

I've carried and used my Emisar D4V2 every single day since I got it when it was released almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Commodorefirst

*Re: lets see your scratched up lights*

This was my pocket carry, daily 24/7 for 9-10 years, until I started carrying my current HDS lights in 2019. I kept the red filter on the front and just shoved it off in my pocket depending if I wanted to keep my night vision, or needed to light up the night. 2009 model. Prior to that was a surefire executive Incan then led head.


----------



## whill44

Due to the poor memory of it's master my faithful servant of many years was cruelly killed by conveyor belt today. It was left to fight for it's life during the start up after an adjustment. The horror of the sounds it made will forever haunt my dreams. Goodby dear friend.



Broken solar force by William Hill, on Flickr



Broken solar force by William Hill, on Flickr



Broken solar force by William Hill, on Flickr


----------



## nbp

OOOOF! We don't often get a "beat to death" light in this thread. 

Maybe you can put the tail and head on a new body to retain some of its previous history??


----------



## FortyCaliber

whill44 said:


> Due to the poor memory of it's master my faithful servant of many years was cruelly killed by conveyor belt today. It was left to fight for it's life during the start up after an adjustment. The horror of the sounds it made will forever haunt my dreams. Goodby dear friend.



That won't buff out.

RIP Solarforce


----------



## whill44

nbp said:


> OOOOF! We don't often get a "beat to death" light in this thread.
> 
> Maybe you can put the tail and head on a new body to retain some of its previous history??


Yes the head, battery and tail cap along with the sportac led are fine to use again. I've already transferred the internals to another solarforce L2M black body that has seen the same abuse at work. I may try a two tone color combo later.



Replacement solarforce by William Hill, on Flickr



Replacement solarforce by William Hill, on Flickr


----------



## JAS

This is a hand me down from my old job. They were going to throw it away because they were replacing them with new Streamlight Stinger LED lights.

The original nickel-cadmium (NiCd) battery was replaced with a nickel-metal hydride (NiMH) and it has an after-market TerraLUX LED module.

It is definitely a "beater" flashlight, but that is what makes it great. I am not afraid to use it.

I have a couple of Stinger chargers and AC wall wart power supplies. One of them is taped together, but still works well.

I also have a somewhat newer Streamlight Stinger LED flashlight. It was given to me by a friend of mine who didn't want to spend the money for a new battery.

The switch was replaced recently at Streicher's free of charge a few weeks ago, too.


----------



## bykfixer

Good bump! Good story!! 





My daily's after 5 years and some change


----------



## KITROBASKIN

whill44 said:


> Due to the poor memory of it's master my faithful servant of many years was cruelly killed by conveyor belt today. It was left to fight for it's life during the start up after an adjustment. The horror of the sounds it made will forever haunt my dreams. Goodby dear friend.
> View attachment 22130


Farewell faithfull SolarForce body. Long live the head and tailcap!
One can only guess how well the conveyor belt fared.


----------



## KITROBASKIN




----------



## whill44

KITROBASKIN said:


> View attachment 22141


 say a kind word to it every day, you never know when it will be the last.


----------



## Toohotruk

bykfixer said:


> Good bump! Good story!!
> 
> 
> My daily's after 5 years and some change



WOW!!! Cool to see some PKs getting well used!


----------



## Megalamuffin

I didn’t put the wear on these but they sure have it. Still light up every time too.


----------



## Toohotruk

My work EDC for the last couple of years...


----------



## ledbetter

Been around like some of my exes…round sure fire 6p with nailbender 3 mode 219b and Oveready tailcap. Filters been on since day one so bezel is like new.


----------



## bykfixer

This is the closest thing I have to a "beat up" flashlight. It's been dropped in fresh concrete, fell off my truck a few times, dropped on pavement, kicked, and generally roughed up since 2015 when I bought it. It baked in the summer heat and froze all winter for about 5 years until replaced with a chrome Maglite ML25 sometime in 020.

This Coast HP7 was my first LED flashlight over 25 lumens. Heck it was my first flashlight ever to top 100 or so. These days it enjoys the good life on Mrs Fixers night stand in case a flash/pow is ever required.


----------



## ledbetter

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 22950
> 
> This is the closest thing I have to a "beat up" flashlight. It's been dropped in fresh concrete, fell off my truck a few times, dropped on pavement, kicked, and generally roughed up since 2015 when I bought it. It baked in the summer heat and froze all winter for about 5 years until replaced with a chrome Maglite ML25 sometime in 020.
> 
> This Coast HP7 was my first LED flashlight over 25 lumens. Heck it was my first flashlight ever to top 100 or so. These days it enjoys the good life on Mrs Fixers night stand in case a flash/pow is ever required.


That looks like toilet paper and a brown log.


----------



## bykfixer

^^Give that man a cookie


----------



## ledbetter

bykfixer said:


> ^^Give that man a cookie


Maybe if you wash your hands first.🤮


----------



## Megalamuffin

I haven’t had the prometheus beta very long but it’s already beat up. Life of a keychain light I guess. Still works perfectly even after all those drops on concrete.


----------



## Tworch

Four years on from my last post, the best light I’ve ever had. Must be circa 12-13 years in daily use now. 

My trusty BA20

Tail cap rubber finally wore through last year, makes me laugh I used to buy spares for other lights I own incase they wore out ha! Also chipped the glass last year. Threads are quite worn but still good.

How on earth I still have it I don’t know, I’m in and out around 20 cars a day and I’ve ‘lost’ it hundreds of times only to find it after a little panic attack.

Check out the eneloops too. To think I worried again about charging degradation and again used to buy lots. These have been in the light many, many years. They’re even squashed just from dropping one on top of the other during insertion, they also get charged only on a 1/2 hour quick charger.




























See you in 4 years!


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

That is beautiful, Tworch. It's not every day you see a torch that looks like it's made of stone. The tail boot and lens are easy and cheap repairs, and they'll make it run like new. 

I remember having a BA20 a few years back. Good light, but I gave it away because after a lot of experimentation I concluded that 2xAA (or multicell in general, in fact) isn't my jam.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Stunningly beautiful BA20


----------



## desert.snake

The pelican died from an accidental puncture on the neck between the head and a slightly unscrewed bezel. A piece of metal made a small dent, and due to the constant tension of the module spring, this neck stretched and stretched from the point of impact and broke off. The aluminum bronze is unfortunately very soft and scratches just as easily as copper or pure 6061 T6 aluminum. This is the result of being carried in the same pocket with steel keys one week.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Tworch said:


> Four years on from my last post, the best light I’ve ever had. Must be circa 12-13 years in daily use now.
> 
> My trusty BA20
> 
> Tail cap rubber finally wore through last year, makes me laugh I used to buy spares for other lights I own incase they wore out ha! Also chipped the glass last year. Threads are quite worn but still good.
> 
> How on earth I still have it I don’t know, I’m in and out around 20 cars a day and I’ve ‘lost’ it hundreds of times only to find it after a little panic attack.
> 
> Check out the eneloops too. To think I worried again about charging degradation and again used to buy lots. These have been in the light many, many years. They’re even squashed just from dropping one on top of the other during insertion, they also get charged only on a 1/2 hour quick charger.
> 
> View attachment 23293
> 
> View attachment 23294
> View attachment 23295
> View attachment 23296
> View attachment 23297
> View attachment 23298
> View attachment 23299
> View attachment 23300
> 
> 
> See you in 4 years!



Awesome.


----------



## nbp

Tworch - that light is amazing! One of the best I can recall in the thread! I love the look of a well worn EDC item like that but unfortunately I swap around between too many items and am too careful for anything to get to that point. 

Desertsnake - the patina on that Flieger is coming along nicely; looks great!


----------



## ledbetter

Oveready bored and refinished 9p with single mode xpg2 5k by nailbender(3.7-12v). Clicky tailcap used for another multi mode light so used older 9p tail that can’t be converted. Always found older sf tail caps don’t work so great with multi mode drop ins.


----------



## bykfixer

I have a PKDL PR-1 that the ano has been rubbed off over time. 
But it's kinda Chuck Norris. Any "beat up" pictures would not be of the light but the objects like concrete or asphalt the PR-1 landed on.


----------



## Slumber

Happy belated Birthday to Chuck Norris


----------



## ledbetter

bykfixer said:


> I have a PKDL PR-1 that the ano has been rubbed off over time.
> But it's kinda Chuck Norris. Any "beat up" pictures would not be of the light but the objects like concrete or asphalt the PR-1 landed on.


PRC light is Chuck Norris? I don’t think he’s Chinese.


----------



## knucklegary

When Chuck Norris leaves a room the Foo Fighters' "My Hero" starts to play out of nowhere!


----------



## hamhanded

OK, here's mine. BUT... can anyone guess what it is? 

Hint: Not Surefire, not Elzetta, but it is a P60 host.


----------



## Toohotruk

arrgh my eyes!! said:


> OK, here's mine. BUT... can anyone guess what it is?
> 
> Hint: Not Surefire, not Elzetta, but it is a P60 host.


Ultrafire?


----------



## hamhanded

Toohotruk said:


> Ultrafire?


Nope… it’s quite substantial, heavier than a 6P with a thicker bezel. 

It’sa Night Detective V-55, they were originally sold by B&H back in 2006 or so


----------



## ledbetter

If I had to do it over again I probably would’ve chosen a G2 to put in my tool box but the MD2 survived ok. Lens is fine since it was against box wall and maybe since it’s a 16mm it helped. Hi/lo still no problem. Just superficial scratches from living with hacksaw, screwdrivers, channel locks, crescent, and assorted screws.


----------



## Toohotruk

Wow! Nice!


----------



## Megalamuffin

I loaned this stylus pro to my dad after he lost his. He used it for a year or two I think, so most of the wear is from his use. It found its way back to me eventually and I now keep it in my cleaning kit. Forgot I had it actually.


----------

